# What beans are you popping next?



## DonBrennon (Aug 10, 2016)

Simple enough............what ya popping?

I'm gonna be dropping 10 'PK x Livers' from Breeders boutique, 10 'SSDD' from Bodhi and 6 'Satori x Purple bullrider' from feck knows where(if anyone does, I'd like to know), this weekend. I want 10-12 females to go into the main flower room and a few males for a bit of chucking and making F2's


----------



## MA MED Grower (Aug 10, 2016)

Just dropped today
Honey Boo Boo
Ultimate Grapefruit
Giga bud
Fruit Slap


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 10, 2016)

MA MED Grower said:


> Just dropped today
> Honey Boo Boo
> Ultimate Grapefruit
> Giga bud
> Fruit Slap


Hahaha......WTF?......where are they from?......love the names...........................hope that doesn't come off offensive, just, I'm across the pond and all these new poly-hybrid names are new to me


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 10, 2016)

Just put 10 Space Wookie and 4 Purple Honey from @bigworm6969 into rooters after letting them soak, 9/10 Space Wookie had tails while 3/4 Purple Honey had tails.
Be dropping more seeds in 2 weeks, can't decide if I pop something I have had for a while or I dig into some of my more recent purchases. Part of me wants to get into the new strain hype, but I also have some gems I am sitting on that I want to make sure are still viable.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 10, 2016)

In a couple weeks when I have some space I'll be starting -

2 seeds stardawg bx1 from Greenpoint
1 seed kamikaze from Illuminati


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 10, 2016)

Copperchem
Jersey mike
Candyland v2 x gb
Seed run soon as finish chem dd x stardawg


----------



## MA MED Grower (Aug 10, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Hahaha......WTF?......where are they from?......love the names...........................hope that doesn't come off offensive, just, I'm across the pond and all these new poly-hybrid names are new to me



Bunch of strains I grabbed from attitude seeds. Asked around and ended up with them. Def some weird names but I'm hoping the flower tastes good.


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 10, 2016)

some karma headbangers that I have been holding on to, and some crosses I made jack herer x (romulan x c99) and bubba kush x herijuana


----------



## hammer21 (Aug 10, 2016)

Just popped some sunshine #4 next on deck chocolate trip bohdi gear


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 10, 2016)

astronomikl said:


> some karma headbangers that I have been holding on to, and some crosses I made jack herer x (romulan x c99) and bubba kush x herijuana


Got a mate, just popped a pack of Jack Herer from sensi, I've laid claim to his males and getting cut's off his fems, hope we find something good in there.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 10, 2016)

Illuminati Seeds Straight Jacket

Relentless Genetics Frosted Strawberries


----------



## larry bird 77 (Aug 10, 2016)

Inhouse Mendo Glue
Burning Bush Nursery Gsc
Homegrown fantaseeds blue haze
Relentless Elmers glue
Loud seeds Aj sour diesel
Bodhi Sorcerers apprentice
Northstar genetics Banana d


----------



## astronomikl (Aug 11, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Got a mate, just popped a pack of Jack Herer from sensi, I've laid claim to his males and getting cut's off his fems, hope we find something good in there.



Good luck man, I have some Sensi Skunk #1 in veg now...... was feeling kind of old school and wanted to see if it was really any good. Keep us posted on the Jack, I would be really interested in seeing how they turn out,


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 11, 2016)

astronomikl said:


> some karma headbangers that I have been holding on to, and some crosses I made jack herer x (romulan x c99) and bubba kush x herijuana


The Herer Romulan sounds interesting.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> Inhouse Mendo Glue
> Burning Bush Nursery Gsc
> Homegrown fantaseeds blue haze
> Relentless Elmers glue
> ...


Damn that's going to be a serious garden right there.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Aug 11, 2016)

Fireballs
Darlin's net
Drizella x Mrs. universe sannies freebies


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 11, 2016)

In about 2 weeks will be popping -

5 BigWorm Space Wookies
10 Trichome Jungle Sour Mandarinas
10 Red Eyed Genetic Loctites

Might try to get a hold of some CCS or Bodhi beforehand though


----------



## topcat (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm an outdoor grower who just last year began to grow again indoors. For this Fall, I have in mind PeakSeedsBC 's C99xBB, Jordan of the Islands God Bud, BOG Sour Strawberry, and Sin City Tangerine Power.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 11, 2016)

Dropped Monday
White Widow
Incredible Bulk
Shaman


----------



## luvtogrow (Aug 13, 2016)

Into soil an hour ago, 5 Super Lemon Haze. Should be another batch arriving in the mail any time now and 5 of them will be added. Indoor soil grow, 3x600w, 9 SLH and one Tangerine Dream, if all goes according to plan.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 13, 2016)

If I ever do again I would do la affie from cali conn got as a promo from the tude a few years back. Any body have any input on this strain?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 13, 2016)

kaneboy said:


> Copperchem
> Jersey mike
> Candyland v2 x gb
> Seed run soon as finish chem dd x stardawg


What seed bank can I get the chem x starbud-dawg. 

What strain you smoke to get you like the avatar pic? I want that strain too! Lol!


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 13, 2016)

Just dropped some Sunshine Daydream, and Fireballs, into cups of water last night.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 14, 2016)

Bad Karma said:


> Just dropped some Sunshine Daydream, and Fireballs, into cups of water last night.


Dropped mine into water last night too, 12 SSDD, 10 PK x Livers and 5 'Sitori' x Purple bullrider(weird, fat, light coloured seeds), all have now sunk except for 1 of the PK x Livers. Gonna drop em in some soil later.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 14, 2016)

MA MED Grower said:


> Just dropped today
> Honey Boo Boo
> Ultimate Grapefruit
> Giga bud
> Fruit Slap


Is honey boo boo from the limited édition from dna? ?


----------



## Beemo (Aug 14, 2016)

narrowed my list from 300+ to 12.... now i need to pick 3....
urkle's girl - csi
tony clifton - ccs
strawberry split og - dg
lemon amnesia - as
purple champagne - kens'/dvg
gth #1 - rd
star killer - rd
purple pantera - sh
star cookie - td
lucid blue - ggg
grateful breath - ggg
astro chimp - og


----------



## Beemo (Aug 14, 2016)

hellmutt bones said:


> If I ever do again I would do la affie from cali conn got as a promo from the tude a few years back. Any body have any input on this strain?


do it....
did 22 from cali conn promo from the tude a few years back too.... came out legit... no herms or any weird chit....
cali conn is a hit or miss,, imo


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> narrowed my list from 300+ to 12.... now i need to pick 3....
> urkle's girl - csi
> tony clifton - ccs
> strawberry split og - dg
> ...


If you don't pop them lucid blue, send em to me and I'll 'test' em for ya......pmsl


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 14, 2016)

So...............my mates' just been round and dropped those Jack Herer beans off here, cos his other mate couldn't get em to pop. I'm gonna give em a go, but it looks like he's let the paper towel they were in dry out to me. one of em looks like it's split and then dried. I'll have a closer look in an hour or so, my dog's grief'ing me to take him out now though.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 14, 2016)

Just got mine in the soil, some have sprouted, some haven't. There was one massive Sitori x Purple bullryder seed, which looked more like a pea than a cannabis seed and that had cracked, the sprout forming looked ridiculous, didn't mark which one it was, but I'm sure I'll know when it breaks ground, I might just end up with some cracking pea's......pmsl


----------



## MA MED Grower (Aug 14, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Is honey boo boo from the limited édition from dna? ?



Yes it is. Med to tall plant. Just vegging now.


----------



## blackforest (Aug 14, 2016)

I have some sin city nightmare cookies that are just popping up. Excited!


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 14, 2016)

MA MED Grower said:


> Yes it is. Med to tall plant. Just vegging now.


I wanted to see à grow before grabbing g à pack and totally forgot about it , hope you show some.pics


----------



## MA MED Grower (Aug 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I wanted to see à grow before grabbing g à pack and totally forgot about it , hope you show some.pics



Sure will send a few up.


----------



## Feadris (Aug 15, 2016)

just popped
dj blueberry
cali connection louis xiii og 40% germ rate btw...not cool.
laplata sour pez
flying dutchmen the pure
archive face off bx2

forgot the bog lifesaver as well!


----------



## doniawon (Aug 15, 2016)

Shoreline.
I bought some patron!
And columbian fire.
Going into cups after I rip this gsc


----------



## higher self (Aug 15, 2016)

Rudeboi 
Double Jam
Zamaldelica x Durban Punch (made cross myself)
Ciskei


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 15, 2016)

I just popped Bog Bubblegum, Blue Moon Rocks, RM3's Heidi's Unicorn, Thunder Express and Mr. Nice Ortega.

Not sure what's next definitely Bog Sour Bubble and Mr. Nice Shit but probably more.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 15, 2016)

Feadris said:


> just popped
> dj blueberry
> cali connection louis xiii og 40% germ rate btw...not cool.
> laplata sour pez
> ...


hoping you can have pics of your grow, especially the faceoff


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 15, 2016)

therapy - cbd crew
blue fin - mosca
memory loss - archive
chupacabra - sickmeds


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 16, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> What seed bank can I get the chem x starbud-dawg.
> 
> What strain you smoke to get you like the avatar pic? I want that strain too! Lol!


Hey man you can get the chem dd stardawg at greenpointseeds own shop I saw it and grabbed a pack there be some gems hidden in it


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 16, 2016)

kaneboy said:


> Hey man you can get the chem dd stardawg at greenpointseeds own shop I saw it and grabbed a pack there be some gems hidden in it


Looks like it's sold out now.


----------



## Arkitecht (Aug 16, 2016)

popped some seeds last night!!

5 of chem91xmemoryloss by Archive.
5 of Frost Boss by homegrown natural wonders.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2016)

Whichever ones i can get my hands on next.....always doing something....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Into dvd case yesterday: 8x crosses with sinmints/platinum delights/power nap/blue lime pie, 1x sr71, 1x grandmaster kush, 2x orange og, 8x shoji og


----------



## GreenSanta (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Into dvd case yesterday: 8x crosses with sinmints/platinum delights/power nap/blue lime pie, 1x sr71, 1x grandmaster kush, 2x orange og, 8x shoji og


How about the herm issue with power nap? I decided not to pop the beans from looking at reviews, I should have researched before ordering...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> How about the herm issue with power nap? I decided not to pop the beans from looking at reviews, I should have researched before ordering...


These are crosses @eastcoastmo made....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Into dvd case yesterday: 8x crosses with sinmints/platinum delights/power nap/blue lime pie, 1x sr71, 1x grandmaster kush, 2x orange og, 8x shoji og


Whos that dude in your avatar? He looks well medicated......im jealous dude. Lmao....



That dvd is chock o block with fancy goodnesd


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Whos that dude in your avatar? He looks well medicated......im jealous dude. Lmao....
> 
> 
> 
> That dvd is chock o block with fancy goodnesd


Random picture with a search , but he looks like he has my attitude. I wish I was half as medicated as he looks. Cheers yeah its a mix of stuff from other member except the Shoji OG which is Greenman Organics. I am still fighting finding work over here, but as soon as I am able will drop beans to you; a bit hard to do atm with no funds, sorry for the wait


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Random picture with a search , but he looks like he has my attitude. I wish I was half as medicated as he looks. Cheers yeah its a mix of stuff from other member except the Shoji OG which is Greenman Organics. I am still fighting finding work over here, but as soon as I am able will drop beans to you; a bit hard to do atm with no funds, sorry for the wait


Nah dont bother dude. Ill never take another thing from anyone here( nothing against you at all btw) i dont like the way some here treat those of us who arent hobbiysts at all but live this plant as a lifestyle....but i thankyou for being willing to help soley out of being nice....no alternative motive.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> How about the herm issue with power nap? I decided not to pop the beans from looking at reviews, I should have researched before ordering...


I didn't have any herm issues with the powernap. It was some fire ganja too!!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Aug 17, 2016)

my next beans to be popped are more Bodhi strains..
I know, I know...
but i'll stop running Bodhi stuff, when he stops making kickass genetics..
popped purple wookie and a trainwreck x snow lotus freebie about a month ago
and my next ones are going to be sunshine daydream and dream beaver.
6 of my last 8 strains have been Bodhi...


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Aug 17, 2016)

just planted some Apollo 11 x P75 seeds last night.


----------



## DonBrennon (Aug 26, 2016)

My SSDD and PK x Livers survivors, I nearly roasted the lot of them them the day after putting in soil, an unexpected very hot day plus my heat mat, can't believe so many made it. Only got 1 Sitori x purplebullrider
Dropped a pack of C99 Bx & Blue Iguana for my mate, as his Jack Herer seeds bit the dust. These are destined for dwc so, after doing my usual 24 hr soak, I've put em in root riot cubes rather than soil. Around 50% had visibly cracked after soak.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

GreenSanta said:


> How about the herm issue with power nap? I decided not to pop the beans from looking at reviews, I should have researched before ordering...


I think it was only an issue with the fems. The regs were/are good I believe not sure but I have seen a few great grows of it with no germ issues


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

2x Candyland x Night Capp (R)
2x Blueballz
2x Mardi Gras
2x Chem D bx3
2x Skunk 91 x Yeti OG
2x Cherry Pie Breath


----------



## bbxww (Aug 26, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Simple enough............what ya popping?
> 
> I'm gonna be dropping 10 'PK x Livers' from Breeders boutique, 10 'SSDD' from Bodhi and 6 'Satori x Purple bullrider' from feck knows where(if anyone does, I'd like to know), this weekend. I want 10-12 females to go into the main flower room and a few males for a bit of chucking and making F2's


2 African Buzz , 6 Oldtimerhaze all from seedsman. Hoping to cross the ABuzz with my homemade (KarmaDominator x Sugarhaze) from seedsman. #StativaAutumn


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

Most recently:
2 Huckleberry De*Star - Dynasty
1 Medical Glue - Sin City

Next:
3 Double Rainbow - In House Genetics freebies (Rainbow Cookies x Purple Hulk)
Or maybe not, reading a lot of negative reviews of IHG, now...


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> 2x Candyland x Night Capp (R)
> 2x Blueballz
> 2x Mardi Gras
> 2x Chem D bx3
> ...


What's the make up of Mardi Gras?


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What's the make up of Mardi Gras?


Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x GDP


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x GDP


Nice. I need that I'm in the Mardi Gras city.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

How'd you get the Purple Honey? Didn't see that one on the bank I tried. What bank you use OES? I've been wanting to try his BK Blue Kimbo. Can't find it in stock anywhere though. 



natro.hydro said:


> Just put 10 Space Wookie and 4 Purple Honey from @bigworm6969 into rooters after letting them soak, 9/10 Space Wookie had tails while 3/4 Purple Honey had tails.
> Be dropping more seeds in 2 weeks, can't decide if I pop something I have had for a while or I dig into some of my more recent purchases. Part of me wants to get into the new strain hype, but I also have some gems I am sitting on that I want to make sure are still viable.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, I just popped a few myself. Double Dutch Oven x 2. Sour Best Shit Ever x Da Purps x1. Animal Cookies x1, Girl Scout Cookies x1, Starburst Bubba's x2. Blue Power x 1, Black Buddha x 1, and Huckleberry Cough x 1. Plus have 8 new clones off the 8 strains I have flowering now.  hands are goin be full this winter.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

Damn .. what strain is that bro? Love the colors...


skunkwreck said:


> @Vato_504


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice. I need that I'm in the Mardi Gras city.


That's where I got it from lol the top pic is the Fat Tuesday pheno and the second pic is the King Cake pheno respectively...the guy that bred this said he had one more element to add then he's gonna turn them loose to the masses .


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Damn .. what strain is that bro? Love the colors...


Mardi Gras...that's what I call it , the guy that bred it lives in LA


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

Nice... shit they look good now. I'd try to convince him to go ahead and let um go now... lol give me a heads up though when he does. I'd like to try that one out.. I'm a genetics freak anyways though, hell I love um all, just favor some more then others. 


skunkwreck said:


> That's where I got it from lol the top pic is the Fat Tuesday pheno and the second pic is the King Cake pheno respectively...the guy that bred this said he had one more element to add then he's gonna turn them loose to the masses .


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> That's where I got it from lol the top pic is the Fat Tuesday pheno and the second pic is the King Cake pheno respectively...the guy that bred this said he had one more element to add then he's gonna turn them loose to the masses .


Yea he's from the city with those type of names


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Nice... shit they look good now. I'd try to convince him to go ahead and let um go now... lol give me a heads up though when he does. I'd like to try that one out.. I'm a genetics freak anyways though, hell I love um all, just favor some more then others.





Vato_504 said:


> Yea he's from the city with those type of names


You both shall have these beans...soon...if you want them


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 26, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> You both shall have these beans...soon...if you want them


thats what I'm talking about. Hit Mardi Gras with this ninja fruit and call it Lundi Gras


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 26, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> How'd you get the Purple Honey? Didn't see that one on the bank I tried. What bank you use OES? I've been wanting to try his BK Blue Kimbo. Can't find it in stock anywhere though.


I feel bad saying it but they are testers that I had to sit on till I could restart my grow. But they are all taking off now, trying to make up for lost time. Gonna transplant them into final containers next week and post a pic of them in the big worm thread.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

[email protected] yeah, thtd be mighty awesome of you bro..  shoot me a pm and we shall decuss the situation at hand.. haha.


skunkwreck said:


> You both shall have these beans...soon...if you want them


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

It's all good. I was wondering cause I hadn't never seen those round, nor hear much talk about that strain. Sounds nice though. Does she have any purple in veg?


natro.hydro said:


> I feel bad saying it but they are testers that I had to sit on till I could restart my grow. But they are all taking off now, trying to make up for lost time. Gonna transplant them into final containers next week and post a pic of them in the big worm thread.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Have a bunch of NL5 x Skunk from Mr Nice breaking surface now & a few GGG Irie OG


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

So what all is everyone into on this lovely Friday evening?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> So what all is everyone into on this lovely Friday evening?


Saturday morning here and just showered the kids (literally). Beautiful day out to do fuckall


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

I hear that..


Vnsmkr said:


> Saturday morning here and just showered the kids (literally). Beautiful day out to do fuckall


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> So what all is everyone into on this lovely Friday evening?


Maintaining my high


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 26, 2016)

Sure wish I was.. lol been dry as fck round here... ughhh...


skunkwreck said:


> Maintaining my high


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

That's why we grow homie , to keep the dry spots wet


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 26, 2016)

Nubia xHarletsu : 4
Meangenefrommendocino
X 420braveheart

Lemon bubba x ultimate sfv (2)
Pinknpurps


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 26, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> It's all good. I was wondering cause I hadn't never seen those round, nor hear much talk about that strain. Sounds nice though. Does she have any purple in veg?


Nothing yet but only 3 weeks from germination at this point.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 28, 2016)

I hear that. Probably still to young to tell. I've seen some start purple as to why I asked initially asked. Infact I have a Sour Best Shit Ever x Da Purps that's 1 week old today and is already showing purple hues. Hell what am I saying, she'd sprouted with streaks of purple in her 


natro.hydro said:


> Nothing yet but only 3 weeks from germination at this point.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Aug 30, 2016)

I just started a few Blueberry's by Crop King. Will try the DJ shorts version at some point too. Def need to find a great BB mom to keep around.


----------



## J2M3S (Aug 31, 2016)

Delicious Seeds Black Russian


----------



## RatKing (Aug 31, 2016)

Missing Link - Pistil Positive Creations 
Fofana- Pistil Positive Creations


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 31, 2016)

I have 9 - Fire og bx x CheeseQuake, 5 - Afghan #1's and 5 purple bud all soaking. Going into soil tomorrow.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 31, 2016)

A few Blisterfist S1's.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 31, 2016)

Feadris said:


> just popped
> dj blueberry
> cali connection louis xiii og 40% germ rate btw...not cool.
> laplata sour pez
> ...


Hope those Louis XIII that germed end up FIRE. Never like seeing a low rate like that.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have a bunch of NL5 x Skunk from Mr Nice breaking surface now & a few GGG Irie OG


Are you doing a grow journal of the Irie og? Very interested in that strain.


----------



## Feadris (Aug 31, 2016)

I had a single fem of the louis xiii og and it was great, the best ive had in a couple years unfortunately it was a freebie and i didnt clone it, not expecting much. very fuel tasting.

Now the regular louis xiii og had the 40 percent germ rate and two were very mutated so i killed all four I cant have garbage taking up space and time. It has different genetics then the fem. reg had sfv and the fem is tahoe. I wanted to avoid hermies so i went with regular and it was a total waste of money.

Out of all those beans the only impressive ones are sour pez, lifesaver and the pure which are by far the cheapest


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Star Cookie will be the next thing I pop. Either that or Sour Tangie....probably both.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Star Cookie will be the next thing I pop. Either that or Sour Tangie....probably both.


Yo @BigLittlejohn you find this pheno save me a cut


----------



## Hawoodrose (Aug 31, 2016)

Wow !! 

My Sour Tangie don't look like this, this one is awesome !! 

Just popped some Master Kush regular of white label ! And after probably some jack herrer of sensi seeds !


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @BigLittlejohn you find this pheno save me a cut View attachment 3770218


I have 2 beans. If I get that.. .whoooooooo.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @BigLittlejohn you find this pheno save me a cut View attachment 3770218


damn i got a pack way back when with a limited release of 3 free seeds , strawberry banana x sour secret or something. i could be way off. there was 2 released..i got both..i think the other is a SB x purple kosher? i could once again be totally fucking far off. but back to the topic that pheno looks tasty and nicely frosted with gorgeous color damn!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 8, 2016)

Almost started a pack of unicorn piss from dark horse genetics.

Went with 
Orange Bubba Kush
White Master Kush
Alien Napalm Og


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @BigLittlejohn you find this pheno save me a cut View attachment 3770218


I ended up popping 1 Sour Tangie and 1 Slush Puppy.

My Star Cookie should arrive today which will cause an interesting question...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 9, 2016)

Germed 8 fire og x CheeseQuake, 4 Afghan #1's and three Purps.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 11, 2016)

All Alien Napals Germed
 
2 of 3 Orange Bubba Kush Germed
 
White Master Kush


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 11, 2016)

In the incubator as of today. 

Locktite 
Space Wookie
Sour Mandarina

Will be picking the best 8 females from the 25 beans.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 11, 2016)

Ghost cut og kush


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> In the incubator as of today.
> 
> Locktite
> Space Wookie
> ...


Almost at 48 hrs. Everything's popped except the Locktite... Only 2 of 11 have shown movement... Pretty bummed to be honest.. LETS GO GUYS!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 13, 2016)

Popped 2- Bobby Banner


----------



## GroDank101 (Sep 14, 2016)

I got 2,
Medicann Seeds - Bubba Kush
& Pyramid Seeds - Super Hash

and i have a Ghost Train Haze #1 from Rare Dankness that has 1' head start on those two. All three will share the same flower light.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 14, 2016)

Forgot to mention that I popped some Durban Punch from Tropical Seeds. If they turn out like the description states I'm going to be a very happy gardener.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 15, 2016)

Just started 3 Tangie and 3 Strawberry Banana fems both by Reserva Privada.


----------



## PerroVerde (Sep 15, 2016)

Just germed 8 Bodhi Black Raspberry Goji x Woodie 15 and 7 Jaws Gear Green Crack x Fruity Peddles OG...


----------



## Chef420 (Sep 15, 2016)

GroDank101 said:


> I got 2,
> Medicann Seeds - Bubba Kush
> & Pyramid Seeds - Super Hash
> 
> and i have a Ghost Train Haze #1 from Rare Dankness that has 1' head start on those two. All three will share the same flower light.


I just flipped a GTH#1 and pyramid seeds' Tutankhamen. 
The gth is stretchy AF and grows all over the place. You'll need to have a plan for training/support. I've used Blue (42") tomato cages. Stakes will work too.


----------



## Chef420 (Sep 15, 2016)

I just dropped:

2x sunshine daydream-bodhi
2x strange brew-bodhi
2x god's green crack-Jordan of the islands.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 16, 2016)

Trying To decide


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 16, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Trying To decide View attachment 3782696



Lol, I think you need a help group. My lord.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

I need some help deciding too. Yea I know I gotta bad habit  and it's only gonna grow from here


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2016)

Kyle Kushman's - Strawberry Cough x Bluesatelite 2.2

after that I don't really know motorebels Apollo 13 F4 perhaps or reach for the ceiling with Ace's - Oldtimer Haze (F#3 x M#9) or Purple Columbian haze.. who knows..


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

Grojak said:


> Kyle Kushman's - Strawberry Cough x Bluesatelite 2.2
> 
> after that I don't really know motorebels Apollo 13 F4 perhaps or reach for the ceiling with Ace's - Oldtimer Haze (F#3 x M#9) or Purple Columbian haze.. who knows..


I say Apollo 13 f4 cuz I have a pack that I haven't went through yet so do those and convince me to germ them lol


----------



## Grojak (Sep 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I say Apollo 13 f4 cuz I have a pack that I haven't went through yet so do those and convince me to germ them lol


nah you need to pop those bog bubbles!! A13 needs to be timed just right.. I have original bros grimm genius pheno A11 girl so as you can guess Genius pheno x A13 (which is princess cut) that would have to happen when I pop em.

Whats behind Bubble all I see is an S. I have ran some Sour Strawberry Kush's and have the Sweet n Sour Cindy also.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

Grojak said:


> nah you need to pop those bog bubbles!! A13 needs to be timed just right.. I have original bros grimm genius pheno A11 girl so as you can guess Genius pheno x A13 (which is princess cut) that would have to happen when I pop em.
> 
> Whats behind Bubble all I see is an S. I have ran some Sour Strawberry Kush's and have the Sweet n Sour Cindy also.


Sour Bubble. I do want to try them both but I've been trying to decide. May do a lil bit of a few things to have some variety. I think a couple of the BOG Bubble will go down when I do


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 17, 2016)

True Canna - Broad Leaf Black
Ultra - Grapefruit


----------



## chirim2003 (Sep 17, 2016)

triangle kush s1and 2 packs of yeti f3 and another and final pack of biodeisel f2


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Trying To decide View attachment 3782696


I hate ur face lol


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

chirim2003 said:


> triangle kush s1and 2 packs of yeti f3 and another and final pack of biodeisel f2


The yeti f3 s get fuggin huge! Great pick ups.
 Popping the stray fox gear n the middle next!! He's producing some beautiful crosses if u didn't know check him out!!!


----------



## Beemo (Sep 17, 2016)

how about freebie beans you will never end up popping....
theres a handful of real packs in there. but the rest are freebies....
this is why i can care less about freebies...


----------



## doniawon (Sep 17, 2016)

Lolz▲▲▲


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> how about freebie beans you will never end up popping....
> theres a handful of real packs in there. but the rest are freebies....
> this is why i can care less about freebies...
> View attachment 3783170 View attachment 3783171 View attachment 3783175 View attachment 3783173


It's a few freebies in there I'll gladly take if you don't want them


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> how about freebie beans you will never end up popping....
> theres a handful of real packs in there. but the rest are freebies....
> this is why i can care less about freebies...
> View attachment 3783170 View attachment 3783171 View attachment 3783175 View attachment 3783173


I can feel you there. I'll never get through the stuff i bought, let alone freebies. Every once in a while I get a freebie that grabs my attention, but for the most part, not sure when i'll ever get to them. I just bought a small wine chiller to keep my seeds in. Was going for a mini fridge, but the wine chiller had better features and was the same price.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2016)

2a. Cannaventure Raspberry Kush(purp pheno) x Mosca C99 m
2b. Cannaventure Raspberry Kush(cacao choc pheno) x Mosca C99 m
3b. GDP x Mosca C99 m
3c. GDP x Irie Cookie Stomper m
4a. Alphakronik Jackpot Royale x Mosca C99 m
5b. Mosca C99 x Irie Cookie Stomper m
6a. MK Ultra x Irie Cookie Stomper m
7a. LaPlata DGOG x Irie Cookie Stomper m

these chucks will be hitting the coco jiffies soon


----------



## chirim2003 (Sep 17, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3783250
> 
> 2a. Cannaventure Raspberry Kush(purp pheno) x Mosca C99 m
> 2b. Cannaventure Raspberry Kush(cacao choc pheno) x Mosca C99 m
> ...


i like how you think there will be some.gems in there for sure


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2016)

chirim2003 said:


> i like how you think there will be some.gems in there for sure


for sure bro this is the first test run of these beans, even if just a few types make the grade its all good...you just never know how those genes will combine...a lucky dip really


----------



## Gquebed (Sep 17, 2016)

Got a classic going. Romulan. Cracked the beans a ways back, grew out a few girls and picked one for a mom, which gave me 8 nice clones that are just planted and starting a run now. 

Hope the beans truly are Romulan. I thought that was a clone only strain from way back in the 80s. But who the hell knows anymore... with all the pollen chuckers out there theres no way to ever really know what you really get these days...lol

Anyway... the journey begins and hopefull itll end with a nice surprise...


----------



## Odin* (Sep 17, 2016)

@Beemo I can guarantee that there is fire in there. How? Sheer numbers.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't see how you guys can sit on beans. The curiousity would kill me.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 17, 2016)

Am I the only one who repacks them in amber vials with desiccant and stores it in the feezer, lol? Granted it sucks with freebies with only a few seeds, which in my case are stored in their original tiny ziplocks (generally) inside a container with more desiccant and also stored in the freezer. ** Stoner disclaimer: Often seeds sits for weeks before I move them to amber vials w/ desiccant in freezer **


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Am I the only one who repacks them in amber vials with desiccant and stores it in the feezer, lol? Granted it sucks with freebies with only a few seeds, which in my case are stored in their original tiny ziplocks (generally) inside a container with more desiccant and also stored in the freezer. ** Stoner disclaimer: Often seeds sits for weeks before I move them to amber vials w/ desiccant in freezer **


I don't store any beans in the freezer I have heard too many say that's for pure long term storage. Once you take the beans out the freezer better pop them cuz if you stick them back in it over. Fridge is best for storage


----------



## LostInEthereal (Sep 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't store any beans in the freezer I have heard too many say that's for pure long term storage. Once you take the beans out the freezer better pop them cuz if you stick them back in it over. Fridge is best for storage


Yeah I keep them in there for long-term storage. I keep an excel database so I know exactly what's inside the freezer. No need to remove and expose to temperature fluctuations or anything. Most of my seeds are only 18 months or so from purchase, but I have germinated year old seeds kept this way without issue. But thanks for the suggestion. I'm just following a technique I saw on IC a few years ago. He does mention that if he plans to use the seeds in the next few years then the fridge is good enough.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Just started 3 Tangie and 3 Strawberry Banana fems both by Reserva Privada.


Oh no you didn't


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 20, 2016)

I've just planted two bagseed as I'd already spent about $600 on a new minicab setup. And don't have anything of known genetics to plant.

It'll be lst'd and fimmed as needed.
You never know with bag seed. You could end up with males or shit smoke. Or insane yielders. It's pot luck. :^p


----------



## growman3666 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just popped A couple Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush, Cali Connections Tahoe OG and Girl Scout Cookies, DNAs L.A. Confidential, Serious Ak47 and White Russian. On the back end of Flower with the Hazeman Strawberry Cough that i made s1s and s2s of. and. D.J. Short Blueberry im working on findong that one. Big plans for future hybrids when i do find it.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> how about freebie beans you will never end up popping....
> theres a handful of real packs in there. but the rest are freebies....
> this is why i can care less about freebies...
> View attachment 3783170 View attachment 3783171 View attachment 3783175 View attachment 3783173


love freebies. I am sure you fellow friends at RIU would love to have a few of these gear. I would lol!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't store any beans in the freezer I have heard too many say that's for pure long term storage. Once you take the beans out the freezer better pop them cuz if you stick them back in it over. Fridge is best for storage


How long will they keep in fridge.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> How long will they keep in fridge.


With proper use of desiccant in the fridge should be several years (3-5).


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 9, 2016)

Well I know you can use rice to help store pollen in frig and freezer. This seems this would work with seed?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well I know you can use rice to help store pollen in frig and freezer. This seems this would work with seed?


Should work alright I suppose, especially for the fridge. But desiccant is very cheap in comparison to a several hundred or thousand dollar seed collection. I addressed this before but I prefer amber vials layered with desiccant, bit of cotton, seeds, more cotton then finally the last bit of desiccant.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 13, 2017)

Time to crack open the box, I'll let the photo's say the rest


----------



## StarDank (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm going to try luck with some old pack
purchased on 2010-2012.

Special k - Sagarmatha
Artic Fallout - House Of Funk
Lung Candy#1 - Motarebel


----------



## GreenSanta (Jan 13, 2017)

all house strains,

seeds that recently went in the water or about to go next? 

More Cowbell X ?
Therapy X ?
(SpaceBomb X Medicine) F3 X ?
SpaceBomb X DragonFruits
BlueCityDiesel X ((Respect X Chemo) X (Ancient OG)) X SpaceBomb
((Respect X Chemo) X (Ancient OG)) X Skylotus
((Respect X Chemo) X (Ancient OG)) X DragonFruit
BCD X (Pennywise X Senora Ampero) X Chupacabra
BCD X (Pennywise X Senora Ampero) X Dragon Fruits
BCD X (Pennywise X Senora Ampero) X Skylotus
Respect X Chemo X Ancient OG (Gonna try to find an old keeper I had...)


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 15, 2017)

Took me a while to narrow it down but this is the final cut. Will be getting wet in about a week.

A pack of Red Eyed Genetics - i95 x Emerald City Cookies testers

4 IHG OGKB v2.1's
3 Sin Mint Cookies
2 IHG Platinum Buffalo's


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 15, 2017)

MA MED Grower said:


> Just dropped today
> Honey Boo Boo
> Ultimate Grapefruit
> Giga bud
> Fruit Slap


How was that fruit slap?I believe it was Qurerkle x SWEET island SKUNK
Shit sounds good


----------



## MA MED Grower (Jan 16, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> How was that fruit slap?I believe it was Qurerkle x SWEET island SKUNK
> Shit sounds good


Really good tasting. Nice head high. Easy to grow. Topped early made a nice bush


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 16, 2017)

getting started on some SSDD, 24k gold, Dj's gold, Goji, and JoshD. 
this then -

Starkiller
SourPower
BluePower
Kosher
LeeRoy
BlueBerryHP
Tangie
Karmarado
FatPurple

then the world.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 16, 2017)

MA MED Grower said:


> Really good tasting. Nice head high. Easy to grow. Topped early made a nice bush


Thanks dude


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 16, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> getting started on some SSDD, 24k gold, Dj's gold, Goji, and JoshD.
> this then -
> 
> Starkiller
> ...


Got 3 SSDD's and a Fat purple in flower now. It's the 1st run of the SSDD for me and they look awesome at just short of 4 week in. The FP'S on it's 2nd run, I didn't get a purple pheno and I didn't do it justice on it's 1st run, but it is a very interesting plant, different from anything I've grown before.


----------



## MA MED Grower (Jan 16, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> getting started on some SSDD, 24k gold, Dj's gold, Goji, and JoshD.
> this then -
> 
> Starkiller
> ...



Have you grown 24k the past? Been seeing it around. Do you have any info on it??


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 16, 2017)

MA MED Grower said:


> Have you grown 24k the past? Been seeing it around. Do you have any info on it??


Got one going right now I've heard it's a hit or mis stretches like a mofo when switched to flower mines smells like gas.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 16, 2017)

MA MED Grower said:


> Have you grown 24k the past? Been seeing it around. Do you have any info on it??


I have no info on it. I've never grown it. they're just tude freebies. But I'll give them a shot.

I have a feeling they're going to overgrow the ssdd. I've cut things way back, and am about to put them in flower. I hope its not garbage, but it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 16, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Got 3 SSDD's and a Fat purple in flower now. It's the 1st run of the SSDD for me and they look awesome at just short of 4 week in. The FP'S on it's 2nd run, I didn't get a purple pheno and I didn't do it justice on it's 1st run, but it is a very interesting plant, different from anything I've grown before.


have any pics of the fat purple? I've certainly found a few 'interesting' plants in hazeman gear. I finished up some blowfish two runs ago that had the most amazing blue smells, but didn't find anything worth keeping


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 16, 2017)

This is the FP, this run, at just over 3 weeks. She's slow to transition into flowering and grows massive fan leaves right at the tops before slowly stretching out over 3-4 weeks
.............and this is the last decent photo I got of her on the last run, like I said, I didn't do her justice due to having a shite tent that was falling to bits.


----------



## elephantSea (Jan 16, 2017)

nice, thank you. Curious to see what a purple keeper pheno looks like


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 16, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> nice, thank you. Curious to see what a purple keeper pheno looks like


I've seen photo's of them somewhere and if you get it, you'll know about it..............proper purple


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 16, 2017)

Just popped; 
Tony's Tortured Beans - Blueberry Gorilla Bubble
Grate Gatsby - Urkledawg x Mendo Glue V1 & V2
Jaw's Gear - Chem Pie Og


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> I've seen photo's of them somewhere and if you get it, you'll know about it..............proper purple


Mine were beautiful purple, but never saw the harvest.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/calling-the-plant-doctors.892989/


----------



## a senile fungus (Jan 16, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Got 3 SSDD's and a Fat purple in flower now. It's the 1st run of the SSDD for me and they look awesome at just short of 4 week in. The FP'S on it's 2nd run, I didn't get a purple pheno and I didn't do it justice on it's 1st run, but it is a very interesting plant, different from anything I've grown before.



I had a couple of Fat Purples that I couldn't get to crack for me last year... Damn shame. 

Currently running some @Joedank 's double haze, and @genuity 's honeybee f2. I also have an apollo13 f4, all still in veg


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2017)

Will be popping 4x Goji Og and 8 dreamstars, my cross of critical sensi star(delicious seeds) and buddha's dream(sincity seeds), last week of January. So far I've only ran 8 of my dreamstars with only 3 being female. Out of the three I got two nice plants one with a citrus flavor I would say is more like Sunny D instead of orange juice, the other plant was a nice blueberryish flavor that cured to be super nice. 

I expect some fruity cultivars out of the two "strains" and I'm looking forward to tasting that Goji.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 16, 2017)

jawa pie 
mango nigerian haze f2
obi wan og 
samoas 
watermelon zkittlez

on the top of the list.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 17, 2017)

How's that mango Nigerian? Or is it your first run with it


----------



## Terrapin2 (Jan 17, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> How's that mango Nigerian? Or is it your first run with it


it'll be the first run.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 23, 2017)

Just launch some jack herrer regular, 10 seeds, 10 germinated , now i hope that i will have some keeper.

Behind some cut of the Master Kush that i grow in my actual session, i want to do another run for test them again.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Jan 23, 2017)

18 Sour Bubbles(BOG),10 Cookies and Cream(Exotic),and single Vortex x Mosca C99(my own cross)....I may decide on Alien Bubba Berry (LaPlata Labs) instead of the C&C,we'll see.


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Jan 23, 2017)

How tough is Northern Lights genetics against problems?


----------



## jacrispy (Jan 23, 2017)

thought about some ruby red gorilla bubble


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 23, 2017)

New babies dropped 3 NomNom reg 2 platinum gorilla fem 1 chronicxnl. Fem


----------



## greg nr (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm trying to decide if I go one strain or two. Choice will either be sunshine daydream or ssdd + gogi og. 

It's only a 3x3 so I don't need a big plant count. Maybe I'll just pop 2 of each and hope for girls.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I'm trying to decide if I go one strain or two. Choice will either be sunshine daydream or ssdd + gogi og.
> 
> It's only a 3x3 so I don't need a big plant count. Maybe I'll just pop 2 of each and hope for girls.


that's what I'd do, if you only get 1, veg her out to fill the space, but if you do get 4 ladies, you'll have to cut em' right back and try and squeeze em' in. I've got 3 SSDD's in FULL bloom right now and I couldn't ever contemplate 'culling' one of those plants

edit, they were vegged for quite a while, but any one of those plants would fill a 3x3 very satisfactorily. (thought I made that word up, but spellcheck hasn't pulled me on it, LOL)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2017)

Ended up popping 5 goji but one didn't crack. I also popped some feminized beans too. 3 sour blueberry 1 blue dream 1 blue hash. I should find at least on nice berry flavor out of these beans.

I'm kind of stoked on the blue hash because I've read it typically has that heavy indica body high that puts you to bed at night feeling relaxed. I've been smoking sativa high cultivars for too long now and could use a good body buzz.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Jan 25, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I'm trying to decide if I go one strain or two. Choice will either be sunshine daydream or ssdd + gogi og.
> 
> It's only a 3x3 so I don't need a big plant count. Maybe I'll just pop 2 of each and hope for girls.


That Sunshine Daydreamnis amazing!!! I'd definitely pop them. wish I had kept a cut


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 25, 2017)

*These* are popping nicely...nearly done...


----------



## OrganicConnoisseur (Jan 25, 2017)

Bubblegum, Strawberry Cough, Northern Lights and Big blue Cheese


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 30, 2017)

Just put down 4 insane chem 91 in jiffy's.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 30, 2017)

Popped 5 JOTI BB and 1 Bag seed BB yesterday.
Wish me luck!!


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 30, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> New babies dropped 3 NomNom reg 2 platinum gorilla fem 1 chronicxnl. Fem


Hey, do some updates on those nomnom beans when they take off. I have a pack I'll get into eventually and would like to see how they do.

Probably next beans I start are going to be IHG black cherry pie BX


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 30, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Hey, do some updates on those nomnom beans when they take off. I have a pack I'll get into eventually and would like to see how they do.
> 
> Probably next beans I start are going to be IHG black cherry pie BX


Just check my thread will have updates.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I'm trying to decide if I go one strain or two. Choice will either be sunshine daydream or ssdd + gogi og.
> 
> It's only a 3x3 so I don't need a big plant count. Maybe I'll just pop 2 of each and hope for girls.


I would do it. If you wanted to, you could even fit 15 (5inx5in square pots)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2017)

I started a few of these..


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 1, 2017)

Popped Taffie, Strawberry Fields, and Strawberry Bananna Sherbet from Crocket family farms. Looking healthy n happy under 800W MH .


----------



## dayl8dllarshort (Feb 1, 2017)

*CBD Big Bud Super Skunk Feminised*
*The OG #18 Feminised*
*CBD Somango Feminized *


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I would do it. If you wanted to, you could even fit 15 (5inx5in square pots)


I've got a 12 plant limit. I think I'm gonna pop a couple of ssdd, a couple of ninja fruit, and start a few clones off my current run. Then I can toss the males and gift the clones I don't need.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've got a 12 plant limit. I think I'm gonna pop a couple of ssdd, a couple of ninja fruit, and start a few clones off my current run. Then I can toss the males and gift the clones I don't need.


12 plant limit of plants in flower. (grey area in the definition of plant counts most medical programs across the baord, just not one nation)


----------



## Craigson (Feb 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I've got a 12 plant limit. I think I'm gonna pop a couple of ssdd, a couple of ninja fruit, and start a few clones off my current run. Then I can toss the males and gift the clones I don't need.


Yeah my limit is 15 so i planted 5 beans. Plan to take 2 clones from each then flower those to find females.
Then Ill keep the best Mother and start 5 more seeds after 1st harvest.
Repeat process until i have 4 quality mothers from diff strains. Then just take 2 cuttings from each for every harvest


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> 12 plant limit of plants in flower. (grey area in the definition of plant counts most medical programs across the baord, just not one nation)


Total plants when you have more than one adult at home (6 for an ind). Not defined, but figure anything with roots is a plant. There is a bill in the state senate to knock that down to 6 plants, 3 in flower and 3 in veg. Unfortunately it also limits total plant matter to 2 ounces. It's a kill bill.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Total plants. Not defined, but figure anything with roots is a plant. There is a bill in the state senate to knock that down to 6 plants, 3 in flower and 3 in veg. Unfortunately it also limits total plant matter to 2 ounces. It's a kill bill.


Lol. cut of the stem and fan leaves.

Whats the population of your state and do they have enough manpower to come and examine how much your plants are in ozs. 
different things to think about,.. I came from a place when it was Illegal to grow, so plant limits have always been like???


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol. cut of the stem and fan leaves.
> 
> Whats the population of your state and do they have enough manpower to come and examine how much your plants are in ozs.
> different things to think about,.. I came from a place when it was Illegal to grow, so plant limits have always been like???


I think we are about 6.5 million. But, it only takes one to screw you up. Every bust you see, they show the whole plant with all the leaves and if they mention a weight, it is either an estimate or the total bulk. The proposed bill doesn't distinguish wet from dry or stalk from flower. It all counts when a cop raises their hand in court.

Sure, you can go underground if you want, but the penalties are still there, and it only takes one pissed off person to narc on you.

It's a kill bill. You won't be able to "legally" grow, and fwiw, I won't grow if I can't keep it legal.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I think we are about 6.5 million. But, it only takes one to screw you up. Every bust you see, they show the whole plant with all the leaves and if they mention a weight, it is either an estimate or the total bulk. The proposed bill doesn't distinguish wet from dry or stalk from flower. It all counts when a cop raises their hand in court.
> 
> Sure, you can go underground if you want, but the penalties are still there, and it only takes one pissed off person to narc on you.
> 
> It's a kill bill. You won't be able to "legally" grow, and fwiw, I won't grow if I can't keep it legal.


Number one rule. only you know about your grow. No friends. But I understand where you are coming from!


----------



## greg nr (Feb 1, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Number one rule. only you know about your grow. No friends. But I understand where you are coming from!


My wife thinks its funny as hell and tells her friends about it. I keep trying to tell her its gonna make us a target, but, she says "hey, it's legal, so I'm not going to lie about it".

Wives......


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 1, 2017)

legal grows still get robbed by fuckboys. do yourself a favor and put up an ADT sign and a beware dog sign as well as rodiron windows and you'll have a 90% less chance of "randomly" being robbed without the extra cost of having a guard dog or security system


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

greg nr said:


> My wife thinks its funny as hell and tells her friends about it. I keep trying to tell her its gonna make us a target, but, she says "hey, it's legal, so I'm not going to lie about it".
> 
> Wives......




You are more then right. just takes a vengeful girlfriend of hers mention, or them to say .. you know such and such is husband is growing. Then they go " oh really" lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> legal grows still get robbed by fuckboys. do yourself a favor and put up an ADT sign and a beware dog sign as well as rodiron windows and you'll have a 90% less chance of "randomly" being robbed without the extra cost of having a guard dog or security system


Putting up those signs might indicate something of value inside. 

Just keeping a closed lip, usually works best. 
@greg nr just stay in the limit ha.


----------



## Nugteq (Feb 1, 2017)

True as well although has always worked great for me. Lowkey option is keyhole camera..just in case you want to ID


----------



## Mullumbimby (Mar 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have a bunch of NL5 x Skunk from Mr Nice breaking surface now & a few GGG Irie OG


Hi Vn,
How did your NL5 x Skunk turn out. Healthy crop? Good yield? Satisfying smoke?
I'm having a look at the the Mr Nice Auctions right now.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 6, 2017)

I've got

Green dragon from master Thai
Sin mints
PC from doc dank seeds
Bubble party from doc dank seeds
Triple ourp rhino docks dank seeds
Carnage from Dr greenthumb waitngor my chemo ubc cut


----------



## STX.OrganicGuerilla (Mar 7, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> I've got
> 
> Green dragon from master Thai
> Sin mints
> ...


Where can I order seeds online and ship to tx?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Mar 7, 2017)

There's lots of sites look in the seedbank review section pick 1 you feel comfy with that's in the us


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2017)

Nugteq said:


> legal grows still get robbed by fuckboys. do yourself a favor and put up an ADT sign and a beware dog sign as well as rodiron windows and you'll have a 90% less chance of "randomly" being robbed without the extra cost of having a guard dog or security system


That's true a neighbor down the road got into a gun fight with 2 armed robbers in the middle of the day in my legal state.
He was able to chase them off, but their faces and vehicle were all documented by his surveillance camera.
The police posted online wanted posters of the two douche bags and they were caught and charged with robbery and attempted murder.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I think we are about 6.5 million. But, it only takes one to screw you up. Every bust you see, they show the whole plant with all the leaves and if they mention a weight, it is either an estimate or the total bulk. The proposed bill doesn't distinguish wet from dry or stalk from flower. It all counts when a cop raises their hand in court.


I can personally verify that.....at least, in 1990. When 'this guy"'s case was called, the back doors of the court opened, and several deputies came in carrying a 1000 watt light, and bags of plants. Included, was the waste buckets of dead leaves, stems, and debris accumulated over a couple of grows. The cop on the stand, testified that the total pot seized was well over a pound, which surprised the defense attorney [ who was extremely ignorant about pot ]. The attorney leaned over and whispered to the defendant, " You said there was only 6 - 7 ounces max. ", to which the defendant explained "buds" vs unusable material, using the tomato plant as an example. 

On cross examination, the defense attorney asked the vice cop, ' Detective ______, isn't the marijuana plant much like a tomato plant, in that only the flower buds are used, and the rest discarded? ' -- [ the defendant thinks to himself, "I'm paying 2 grand, and I have to tell him what to say!" ]. Without hesitation, the cop answered, "No, that's not true at all. Dealers grind up the buds, leaves, and stems to maximize their product, and maximize the money when they sell it."

The defense attorney, at that point, believed his client was a liar. It was only because the prosecution could not produce anyone who had bought from 'this guy', that the cat didn't receive a felony conviction w/ 25 years maximum sentence. Instead, the 'intent to sell' was dropped, and the cat was convicted of a misdemeanor, receiving the 'max' sentence of 30 days in jail and a $500 fine. 




Lightgreen2k said:


> You are more then right. just takes a vengeful girlfriend of hers mention, or them to say .. you know such and such is husband is growing. Then they go " oh really" lol.


The first page of Ed Rosenthal's 1980's instryction book on Indoor Marijuana Cultivation began with a paragraph that said essentially - 'Marijuana is illegal to grow and posess in every state in the United States. Should you choose to grow, exercise this rule without exception - show no one your grow. Period. Friends, wives, and girlfriends often become ex-wives, friends, and girlfriends, with axes to grind.'

Still the best advice to this day. If they never see it, they can't testify as a witness.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The first page of Ed Rosenthal's 1980's instryction book on Indoor Marijuana Cultivation began with a paragraph that said essentially - 'Marijuana is illegal to grow and posess in every state in the United States. Should you choose to grow, exercise this rule without exception - show no one your grow. Period. Friends, wives, and girlfriends often become ex-wives, friends, and girlfriends, with axes to grind.'
> 
> Still the best advice to this day. If they never see it, they can't testify as a witness.


Been there and done that. 
Best advice to keep a grower free and out of jail.
Loose lips sink ships, we use to say!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Took me a while to narrow it down but this is the final cut. Will be getting wet in about a week.
> 
> A pack of Red Eyed Genetics - i95 x Emerald City Cookies testers
> 
> ...


How's your platinum buffalo looking if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 7, 2017)

What do y'all think I should do next right now I just popped 2 meatbreath 2 peanut butter breath and 2 Sophie's breath from thugpug genetics I'll pop like 4 to 6 more next month or so what should it be right now I mainly run super glue og from king klones and am currently testin a few DNA tangie phenos a few phenos of the sweeties from archive 1 blimburn og and 2 inhouse genetics cookies & cream x dosidos


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 7, 2017)

And I have a pack of cherry pie breath and pugs breath otw as we speak so throw those in the mix too


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 7, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3901649 What do y'all think I should do next right now I just popped 2 meatbreath 2 peanut butter breath and 2 Sophie's breath from thugpug genetics I'll pop like 4 to 6 more next month or so what should it be right now I mainly run super glue og from king klones and am currently testin a few DNA tangie phenos a few phenos of the sweeties from archive 1 blimburn og and 2 inhouse genetics cookies & cream x dosidos


ThugsBreath and whatever you got from Pacific N.W. Roots


----------



## luv2grow (Mar 7, 2017)

popping another pack of goji and Love Triangle. Still looking for some pheno's I lost in a move.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 8, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3901649 What do y'all think I should do next right now I just popped 2 meatbreath 2 peanut butter breath and 2 Sophie's breath from thugpug genetics I'll pop like 4 to 6 more next month or so what should it be right now I mainly run super glue og from king klones and am currently testin a few DNA tangie phenos a few phenos of the sweeties from archive 1 blimburn og and 2 inhouse genetics cookies & cream x dosidos


If you have the space pop them all. Waste less time and if you find you have males from the other two, you won't be a month down.

You have almost 30 packs in that shot, So I would be doing at least 15 (2-3 seeds). That can all fit in a small 3x3 tent in Solo Cups.. How many are you able to start?

I would grow out the Archive all of those in that picture. You have alot of cookie crosses already


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 8, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you have the space pop them all. Waste less time and if you find you have males from the other two, you won't be a month down.
> 
> You have almost 30 packs in that shot, So I would be doing at least 15 (2-3 seeds). That can all fit in a small 3x3 tent in Solo Cups.. How many are you able to start?
> 
> I would grow out the Archive all of those in that picture. You have alot of cookie crosses already


I wish that would just be to much to keep up with I'm gonna do 6 every month or so until I have another op and im doing a lot of cookie crosses cuz I have the super glue og and that's straight fuel one of my peeps back east is on the hunt for the haze and I feel like I gotta lock down a solid cookie this year update got pbj meat madness cherry hills white montage and squash coming new thug lug gear drop pre order organix420_mike on ig great dude I think I'm gonna do 2 pbj 2 lemon heads and 2 black mambas next idk but keep the suggestions comin plz


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 8, 2017)

one of these 

Guess i better get to work........


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2017)

Just cracked more Ocean Grown Jawa Pie also popped GGG Headway and Grateful Breath, Bodhi Hashplant 3 and Sin City Raskal Berries


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 9, 2017)

Two of each for the below
Lemon Fugazi 
Purple Suicide 
Starfighter x Alien dog


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 9, 2017)

Due to recently getting busted......................Cherry tomatoes, various chillies, cucumber, marigolds and nasturtium, FML


----------



## abe supercro (Mar 9, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Cherry tomatoes, various chillies, cucumber, marigolds and nasturtium


Aloes look mighty fine. Always wanted nasturtium (reptiles dig em), and ramping up on chillies meself.


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 9, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Due to recently getting busted......................Cherry tomatoes, various chillies, cucumber, marigolds and nasturtium, FMLView attachment 3902757 View attachment 3902758 View attachment 3902759


Reminds me of my shit storm in '09. Immediately started working with merigolds, tomatoes, and chrysanthemum. Depending on your locale, heirloom tomato starts can make a little money.


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 9, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> Aloes look mighty fine. Always wanted nasturtium (reptiles dig em), and ramping up on chillies meself.


Just noticed one of my aloe are now called clusterfunk, ohhh I'd kill for some (chemmy)clusterfunk now, lmfao. Some humans like the nasturtium too, the flowers add a real peppery kick to a salad and look stunning on the plate. These are seed I collected from plants over a year ago now, so not sure if they're viable yet. They're slow to germinate at the best of times, whereas some of the marigolds were straight out of the soil within 2 days.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 9, 2017)

I just popped some CQ48 from Breeders Boutique. This weekend I will be planting some seeds that were gifted to me by a friend, Hash Plant 3 x Silver Back Jack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> The first page of Ed Rosenthal's 1980's instryction book on Indoor Marijuana Cultivation began with a paragraph that said essentially - 'Marijuana is illegal to grow and posess in every state in the United States. Should you choose to grow, exercise this rule without exception - show no one your grow. Period. Friends, wives, and girlfriends often become ex-wives, friends, and girlfriends, with axes to grind.'
> 
> Still the best advice to this day. If they never see it, they can't testify as a witness.


Honestly the best advice in the whole book. I live by the good neighbor rule. If you're a good clean quite neighbors you can get away with murder and your neighbors will all say "he was a good clean quite guy I can't believe he'd do it."

John Wayne Gacy for example. lol


----------



## Strocat (Mar 9, 2017)

Just popped some simple strains from well known breeders. trying to buy some of these exotic genetics from some of these companies. god damn 10 regular seeds is like 200$


I have a Speed Seeds NYC Diesel autoflower going 

Vegging next to the autoflower is Barneys Farm Ayahuasca Purple.


the Ayahuasca purple. popped through the soil while I was at work.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 10, 2017)

Strocat said:


> Just popped some simple strains from well known breeders. trying to buy some of these exotic genetics from some of these companies. god damn 10 regular seeds is like 200$
> 
> 
> I have a Speed Seeds NYC Diesel autoflower going
> ...


You can find plenty for less than 140 even less than 100 try some archive,bodhi, thugpug genetics, inhouse genetics cannarado those are some good ones to start with should be able to find fire for less than 140 there for sure


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2017)

Strocat said:


> I have a Speed Seeds NYC Diesel autoflower going
> 
> Vegging next to the autoflower is Barneys Farm Ayahuasca Purple.


KIll them both, and order something better *.

* Most anything.

Lots of inexpensive seeds available, packs and singles. Some folks give away good beans to good people. Whatever it takes - no autos...no BF.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just popped white cherry truffle and rainbow flame


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Just popped white cherry truffle and rainbow flame


baller. Im going to grab that wct if they become available again.
mega score.


----------



## Strocat (Mar 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> KIll them both, and order something better *.
> 
> * Most anything.
> 
> Lots of inexpensive seeds available, packs and singles. Some folks give away good beans to good people. Whatever it takes - no autos...no BF.


fuck that i ain't killin em.

I do have a single seed of some fire but i'm saving it. Its Reserva Privada OG 18.

The I also have 3 Auto Seeds Purple Cheese and 3 Simply Female Honey Haze.

I love autos I dont care what anyone says and Auto Seeds is a great breeder.. I grew their transiberian and got 90 grams dry off 1 single plant off a small plant at that. ya cant beat that.. t'was fire as well.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 11, 2017)

Just put in jiffy 1 GGG mixed gem, and 1 lost highway genetics Eraser head. I have to start thinning my seed bank a little , so I decided to start popping 1 of each just because I can and have an extra tent.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 11, 2017)

Strocat said:


> fuck that i ain't killin em.
> 
> I do have a single seed of some fire but i'm saving it. Its Reserva Privada OG 18.
> 
> ...


In this forum i noticed peoples definition of 'fire' varies and is relative to where they live but lol at your post, if you think those autos where fire i cant imagine what you say if you happen to ever smoked some real weed


----------



## jwreck (Mar 11, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I wish that would just be to much to keep up with I'm gonna do 6 every month or so until I have another op and im doing a lot of cookie crosses cuz I have the super glue og and that's straight fuel one of my peeps back east is on the hunt for the haze and I feel like I gotta lock down a solid cookie this year update got pbj meat madness cherry hills white montage and squash coming new thug lug gear drop pre order organix420_mike on ig great dude I think I'm gonna do 2 pbj 2 lemon heads and 2 black mambas next idk but keep the suggestions comin plz


Is that the 'uptown haze' your friend is looking for? I always wanted ti know the name of that strain but the people that sell it just call it haze, lots of knockoffs too, you have to look hard to find the real. They call it "pure" or "piff" and the buds never have seeds so i havent been able to find it either. Beautiful frankincense smell when it burns reminds me of church but you can carry a pound and nobody would know, one of my faves


----------



## GreenSanta (Mar 11, 2017)

*candida CD1
Dr.Grinspoon X Spacebomb *Looking for a female that matures under 70 days, which I have found in the past
*sweet pine F3 (Romulan X Sweet Skunk)* *X Spacebomb* Looking for a male because I am almost out of seeds, this is the first and only time I have ever taken anything to F3s, I do not want a male to take to F4 but to cross with some other nice mom I have.

basically growing candida to reduce anxiety caused by the other 2 strains haha


----------



## Strocat (Mar 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> In this forum i noticed peoples definition of 'fire' varies and is relative to where they live but lol at your post, if you think those autos where fire i cant imagine what you say if you happen to ever smoked some real weed


I've smoked god damn 24-25% kush's and stuff from dispensaries and grow photo plants too.

Are you trying to say the only place you can get amazing genetics is from these smaller breeders?

If I lived in washtington state, california or colorado could I get amazing weed alot easier?? why of course.. but trust me there is incredible weed around me.. not all the time but I can def. find it at times.

how bout you send me a seed of some real "fire" then I can make a banner and thank you and name a day after you and give you the key to my city?

Ya weed snob fuck! 


cheers mother fucker!


----------



## jwreck (Mar 11, 2017)

Strocat said:


> but trust me there is incredible weed around me.. not all the time but I can def. find it at times.


That quote says it all amigo, i dont live in any if those states and i can walk down the street and get GSC, sour d, haze any day of the week "not at times" lol.
Anyways i wasnt trying to offend, lighten up and dont get all your panties in a bunch, smoke some of that auto bud and calm down


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Is that the 'uptown haze' your friend is looking for? I always wanted ti know the name of that strain but the people that sell it just call it haze, lots of knockoffs too, you have to look hard to find the real. They call it "pure" or "piff" and the buds never have seeds so i havent been able to find it either. Beautiful frankincense smell when it burns reminds me of church but you can carry a pound and nobody would know, one of my faves


That's what he's looking for but as to exactly what he's popping idk I just know he's on the hunt


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2017)

Strocat said:


> If I lived in washtington state, california or colorado could I get amazing weed alot easier?? why of course.. but trust me there is incredible weed around me.. not all the time but I can def. find it at times.


Just not in your garden...lol.



jwreck said:


> Anyways i wasnt trying to offend, lighten up and dont get all your panties in a bunch, smoke some of that auto bud and calm down


It's a major chill needed, so perhaps he should go for his Barney's Farm.  You know....the fire.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> In a couple weeks when I have some space I'll be starting -
> 
> 2 seeds stardawg bx1 from Greenpoint
> 1 seed kamikaze from Illuminati


Been hearing a few bits about green point seeds for stardawg. Supposed to be the bollocks for genetics. Love the chemmy taste of stardawg gonna take a look on their site now. Not decided what to pop after this cycle yet but stardawgs looking likely


----------



## jwreck (Mar 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Just not in your garden...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a major chill needed, so perhaps he should go for his Barney's Farm.  You know....the fire.


Hahaha it must be sativa doms cuz hes kinda edgy or is it the ruderalis making him rude?


----------



## jwreck (Mar 12, 2017)

Honey haze?


----------



## kaka420 (Mar 12, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Hahaha it must be sativa doms cuz hes kinda edgy or is it the ruderalis making him rude?


Dude, growing hemp is a noble cause. Maybe he's gonna make some hemp clothing.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 12, 2017)

I can't decide, I think i'm gonna do pb breath since it's slow, and allow me to thin out everything else i have to select from that I'm currently running. Just went through everything, i have way too much!! Archive's sweeties have been calling my name though.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

those all going down today. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> those all going down today. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Following you to see how they end up going down.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2017)

Better a colanoscopy is following you than me @kmog.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 12, 2017)

Cola Sir not colon. Pahaha


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Better a colanoscopy is following you than me @kmog.







all wet now 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> all wet now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Imma bean popping fiend


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Imma bean popping fiend


Me dos 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 12, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I can't decide, I think i'm gonna do pb breath since it's slow, and allow me to thin out everything else i have to select from that I'm currently running. Just went through everything, i have way too much!! Archive's sweeties have been calling my name though.


I'm routing for scoobysnacks or your pugs breath as I wanna see what those got cuz I'm problem not gonna get to mine until 2018


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 12, 2017)

White cherry truffle 
Watermelon zkittles 
Chocolate trip 
Sherbpie
Grand lemon reserve 
Triangle mints aka fake mints
Power diesel
Rainbow flame 
Mendocino purple 
Sour dubb S1
Purple slurpee
Motorbreath
Koffee face 
Everything I'm running right now.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sin mint cookies
Forum cut bx
Blue lime pie
Strawberry tart
Bubbas coronary kush


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2017)

Starfighter F2 x LBL
Soraya
ED x Fireballs
Double Dutch Oven
Jack Skellington


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2017)

Green point seeds Ace High right after I get back from Dominican Republic. Anyone know how the smoke is there?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Mar 13, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> Green point seeds Ace High right after I get back from Dominican Republic. Anyone know how the smoke is there?


Think I'm gonna have to try get hold of some green point seeds with all these mentions


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 13, 2017)

Bio diesel
Sour grapes
Purple animal kush
Obi wan og
Cannaventure og


----------



## Chef420 (Mar 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Imma bean popping fiend


Everytime I've bought something off glg I check the history and you've already bought the same strain. Lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 13, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> Everytime I've bought something off glg I check the history and you've already bought the same strain. Lol.


Great minds think alike. Don't sleep on that lemon g x hp by bodhi


----------



## jwreck (Mar 13, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> Green point seeds Ace High right after I get back from Dominican Republic. Anyone know how the smoke is there?


punto rojo, shit looks like chopped grass blades. could not find anything in nugs


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 14, 2017)

2 of each let's get it


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Starfighter F2 x LBL
> Soraya
> ED x Fireballs
> Double Dutch Oven
> Jack Skellington


How are the Starfighter F2 x LBL going for you Amos? That was one of my favourites from GLG for sure!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> How are the Starfighter F2 x LBL going for you Amos? That was one of my favourites from GLG for sure!


I hope to see root tails today, amigo....they're still in the paper towel.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I hope to see root tails today, amigo....they're still in the paper towel.


Ah very good, best wishes for the grow ahead amigo, I hope you get the same as what I did, she was delicious!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I hope you get the same as what I did, she was delicious!!


As do I, since your reports are what got these 'afterthoughts' into the on deck circle. Two of each of those 5 - total 10 - got soaked; 4 shirleys in any combination and I'm good [ but I'm pulling hard for the Jack Skellingtons ].


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll take 10 for 10 any day.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 20, 2017)

SSDD , Dream Beaver ,Eraser Head, GGG Mixed Gem, Up and out of my Jiffy's.


----------



## Terrapin2 (Mar 22, 2017)

•watermelon zu zu-dying breed 
•mango nigerian haze-topDawg
•bubblegum x platinum animal cookies-bay exclusives 
•samoas-archive 
•91 Larry-skunkHouse genetics 
•jawa pie-ocean grown 

all germinating. updates to follow in respective breeder's thread.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> As do I, since your reports are what got these 'afterthoughts' into the on deck circle. Two of each of those 5 - total 10 - got soaked; 4 shirleys in any combination and I'm good [ but I'm pulling hard for the Jack Skellingtons ].


Most excellent mate, I look forward to watching yours unfold!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 23, 2017)

Terrapin2 said:


> •watermelon zu zu-dying breed
> •mango nigerian haze-topDawg
> •bubblegum x platinum animal cookies-bay exclusives
> •samoas-archive
> ...


Hmm looking good, you and @Vato_504 have me wanting to pop more seeds..


----------



## cool2burn (Mar 23, 2017)

I just popped a couple gorilla glue #4


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 23, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hmm looking good, you and @Vato_504 have me wanting to pop more seeds..


Shit I wanna pop more my damn self but outta room. But I think I spot a few males in the veg tent so I'll have room soon.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Mar 24, 2017)

Im poping 5 beans of tuna kush from old school breeders.anyone ever grew them before?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 24, 2017)

@Vato_504 

When I get to my grow today, I just might pop these and two or three of these.. 

 
Only going to drop 2...These are to rare to be playing with .


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Mar 24, 2017)

What r they, Cant really read the name. Today i going to pick up a hell angel og clone and a og skywalker clone from my dispensay. I have 8 additional clones im growing out also. Banana og, sunset sherbert, tahoe og, afghooey, dark star, clementine, gorilla glue and blue cookies.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 25, 2017)

l


Choo choo cpt said:


> What r they, Cant really read the name. Today i going to pick up a hell angel og clone and a og skywalker clone from my dispensay. I have 8 additional clones im growing out also. Banana og, sunset sherbert, tahoe og, afghooey, dark star, clementine, gorilla glue and blue cookies.


Super Stardawg x Appalachia...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 25, 2017)

2 of each 
Sour sunset 
North London church cookies 
Child's breath 
Fugu kush


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Mar 28, 2017)

1-Super lemon haze
1-blueberry cheesecake
1-Budda tahoe og
1-Chronic
1-California Orange


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Mar 28, 2017)

Are u growing outdoor or indoors. Eitherway going to be some good shyt lok


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 28, 2017)

Candyland /gg#4.... blue cookies /gdp

Sunshine seed co, I made em yo.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Mar 30, 2017)

I would luv to try that cookies and gdp mix. I recently droped 10 tuna kush seeds from old school breeders. Only 3/10 poped and grew. Thank god and im hoping for 1 tuna male to make some wicked seeds with. Like sunset sherbert x tuna or gorilla x tuna. Basically im making clones of my clones util i can test their potency. This time around i will not be stuck we a pound of mediocre weed lol and 1 oz primo it will b a pound of primo


----------



## Blindnslow (Mar 30, 2017)

Purple valley OG
Alice OG
Girls gone wild
Ultimate blue cherry
Sin mint
Foul Mouth
Black Kettle


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 2, 2017)

4 Goji- Og in jiffy's up in 4 days. Nice!!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 2, 2017)

Technically I just popped them like 5 days ago but never got on here to brag. 

(3) In House Genetics - White Animal (Fems)
(10) Red Eyed Genetics - Emerald City Cookies F2 Pheno 3 (Testers/Regs)
(4) In House Genetics - Purple Sherbet (Regs)
(3) In House Genetics - Platinum Buffalo (Fems)


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 2, 2017)

6-Crockett Strawberry Fields and 4-Cannarado Maroon Cookies!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

Just popped 3 instant karmas by bodhi and 3 chem sour diesel by Rez dog


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2017)

White Erkle... (Thats what I popped) too.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Apr 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Just popped 3 instant karmas by bodhi and 3 chem sour diesel by Rez dog


I grew out chem sour disel by rez dog, i didnt particularly care for it


----------



## OneStonedPony (Apr 4, 2017)

(4) 91 Dragons
(2) Cheese fems
(2) Blueberry fems 

Shooting for six ladies total.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2017)

2 locomotion
5 dr.who
5 xj13xchelumbian
Before that
2 double tangie banana
1 giant step
3 honey badger haze
2 stmdxhuck
1 rdxhuck


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

5 Bodhi Jungle Spice
5 TopDawg InnerEye
5 Archive Kirkwood
2 SinCity Frozen Tangerines 
and my last 3 Bodhi Wolfpack (fingers crossed for a girl)


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> 5 Bodhi Jungle Spice
> 5 TopDawg InnerEye
> 5 Archive Kirkwood
> 2 SinCity Frozen Tangerines
> and my last 3 Bodhi Wolfpack (fingers crossed for a girl)


enjoy that jungle spice, my "shoulda kept" pheno smelled of a cheap dollar store cleaner, almost like comet/soft scub abrasive shower cleaner.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2017)

Blindnslow said:


> Purple valley OG
> Alice OG
> Girls gone wild
> Ultimate blue cherry
> ...


Where did you find Alice Og? I've been looking for that forever. Have several items of Jane's og but can't ever find Alice. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm doing 6 snake venom(moxie) 5 mendobreath x dosidos(IHG) 4 blue Hawaiian(Jordan of the isle). I've been sitting on these for awhile so I'd better run them while they're still viable.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 11, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Where did you find Alice Og? I've been looking for that forever. Have several items of Jane's og but can't ever find Alice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/alice-og-f1/838


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/alice-og-f1/838


Oh cash only lol. I don't mess with banks that can't figure out cc payment. Thanks man. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Oh cash only lol. I don't mess with banks that can't figure out cc payment. Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Best cash only bank out there. I'll put my head on a chopping block for GLG. Send MO anyway. Send 700$ plus on one order and everything went smooth..


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Best cash only bank out there. I'll put my head on a chopping block for GLG. Send MO anyway. Send 700$ plus on one order and everything went smooth..


It's more about having to send cash in the mail than the fact that I don't think I'll get my order. As a business owner, I feel businesses should accept all forms of payment and these cash only banks degrade the industry a bit. I know legality stuff etc, but a bunch of these banks are in legal spots now and if I can buy real drugs with a cc, I should be able to buy beans as well lol. Plus, instant payment/order confirmation and buyer protection. It's all things real businesses have to deal with. I support the banks that are pushing for that. 

I'll just wait on sometime to swap a pack of Janes for Alice lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 11, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Oh cash only lol. I don't mess with banks that can't figure out cc payment. Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


https://gandlapparel.com/product/janes-og-f1-jaws-seeds/


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://gandlapparel.com/product/janes-og-f1-jaws-seeds/


Yeah I have several packs of those. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It's more about having to send cash in the mail than the fact that I don't think I'll get my order. As a business owner, I feel businesses should accept all forms of payment and these cash only banks degrade the industry a bit. I know legality stuff etc, but a bunch of these banks are in legal spots now and if I can buy real drugs with a cc, I should be able to buy beans as well lol. Plus, instant payment/order confirmation and buyer protection. It's all things real businesses have to deal with. I support the banks that are pushing for that.
> 
> I'll just wait on sometime to swap a pack of Janes for Alice lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Ohh K, you're really missing out . 

We have a family business so I totally get what you're saying, plus I love the convenience of CC. I hate running to the damn bank but I'll do it all day for GLGs. The turn around is quicker than anything I've ordered from Greenline. My last order was six days from the moment I dropped the MO at the PO.

Most of the US banks that take CC have to do it under cover and GLG is just really straight forward. Though, I will say, he's the ONLY bank I do this with. 
I hate to see a good grower miss out...especially one that kills it like you do.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ohh K, you're really missing out .
> 
> We have a family business so I totally get what you're saying, plus I love the convenience of CC. I hate running to the damn bank but I'll do it all day for GLGs. The turn around is quicker than anything I've ordered from Greenline. My last order was six days from the moment I dropped the MO at the PO.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that. Fortunately I'm at no shortage of beans, but unfortunately there is occasionally a pack I miss out on because of it. Lol. It's good though, I don't know if I was meant to run that strain just never ends up coming through. I'm excited to run jaws 79 Xmas bud ibl though. I think it's about time to ant them to get them down I. Time for Xmas lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 12, 2017)

Just soaked these last night:
Humboldt purple snow (CSI) x 2
Big bad Bubba (CSI)
Sugar black rose
Jabbas stash (in the next couple of days)

My first run ever so hopefully these are pretty forgiving


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Oh cash only lol. I don't mess with banks that can't figure out cc payment. Thanks man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


uncomfortable with sending money orders? hell, i've even had cash sent back due to overpayment. i will choose glg everytime above & before others.


----------



## mr. childs (Apr 12, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Just soaked these last night:
> Humboldt purple snow (CSI) x 2
> Big bad Bubba (CSI)
> Sugar black rose
> ...


planned veg time ?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> uncomfortable with sending money orders? hell, i've even had cash sent back due to overpayment. i will choose glg everytime above & before others.


Not uncomfortable, just don't think it's a respectable business if it's an online business that is cash only. There's a Mexican restaurant by me that's cash only, it's great, but I wouldn't call it a respectable restaurant, and I don't have to mail them cash. Lol. I think these guys degrade our industry and I do not support them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 12, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> planned veg time ?


At least a month. I probably should do longer, but I'm ready for my own..lol


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## mr. childs (Apr 13, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> At least a month. I probably should do longer, but I'm ready for my own..lol


24/0, 22/2, 20/4, or 18/6 ?


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 13, 2017)

3 sour kosher fems just broke ground.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 13, 2017)

18/6


----------



## Blindnslow (Apr 14, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Where did you find Alice Og? I've been looking for that forever. Have several items of Jane's og but can't ever find Alice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


GLG has 20 Alice OG in stock right now.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 19, 2017)

these keep me busy next round


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Not uncomfortable, just don't think it's a respectable business if it's an online business that is cash only. There's a Mexican restaurant by me that's cash only, it's great, but I wouldn't call it a respectable restaurant, and I don't have to mail them cash. Lol. I think these guys degrade our industry and I do not support them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Respectable? Really?

You do realize it's a federal banking crime to open a bank account or process credit cards for any drug related business, right?

So what's more respectable, a company that follows the regressive federal laws and requires cash or one that fudges the system and cross charges to a laundered card processing account?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Respectable? Really?
> 
> You do realize it's a federal banking crime to open a bank account or process credit cards for any drug related business, right?
> 
> So what's more respectable, a company that follows the regressive federal laws and requires cash or one that fudges the system and cross charges to a laundered card processing account?


So selling aspirins and stuff on Amazon shouldn't take my cc?
Lol, you obviously missed the point. You can keep buying your "drugs" with cash. 
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greg nr (Apr 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> So selling aspirins and stuff on Amazon shouldn't take my cc?
> Lol, you obviously missed the point. You can keep buying your "drugs" with cash.
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


You know I meant illegal drugs. There are federal laws prohibiting it. And in case you forgot, mj is still illegal at the federal level.

Aspirin and legally prescribed meds aren't illegal.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You know I meant illegal drugs. There are federal laws prohibiting it. And in case you forgot, mj is still illegal at the federal level.
> 
> Aspirin and legally prescribed meds aren't illegal.


I support progressing into legalization. And in my state, it legal. So the fact that you want to specify fed vs state means I can specify drugs in any sense as i see the same degree of separation. Most of the banks are in legal states, and shouldn't be acting shady about business. LE never goes after any dispos that take cc out here either, only the ones that are shady and don't pay taxes and shit. 

Most of these guys don't take cc because they can take cash, it's really simple to set up payment channels for just about anything. I'm willing to bet most of these guys also don't declare or pay taxes on half of what they make. If we want to argue about legalities...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 21, 2017)

soaked the following:

5x BLP Bx1's from @Cannabliss420grow 
6x BLP from Sin City (original release)
3x Purple GSC x Animal Cookies from IHG
3x Pink Dragon from IHG
20x FPOG F3's from Jaws
15x The 5th Alien from Jaws (aka OGK 5k x Alien Kush f2)
4x 79 Xmas Bud IBL from Jaws
4x Yabba Dabba Diesel from Jaws
8x Sour Amnesia from Hortilab
5x Prime Crystal from Bigworm
2x Black cherry creme from Bigworm
6x Black Cherry Dojo f2 from bigworm

clearing out the old..bringing in the new.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 21, 2017)

My next run will be 
Flo - dj short 
Chocolope - DNA genetics 
Been getting a bit tired of diesel kush and chem lately


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 21, 2017)

Ive also been debating running mango haze x the white by unity seeds or whodat Orange kush by relentless. Look for a mango or orange bomb haha


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 21, 2017)

Just cracked 2 Original White Widows (IBL) from Paradise and a Holy Grail 69 from Samsara. 3 year old free seeds from Herbies! Checking to see if they will become part of the stable.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 22, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Just cracked 2 Original White Widows (IBL) from Paradise and a Holy Grail 69 from Samsara. 3 year old free seeds from Herbies! Checking to see if they will become part of the stable.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 22, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 3929231


I grew one of those WW ibl from paradise. The plant I had put out some dense frosty cherry vanilla nugs. Not quite what I expected from white widow but pretty dank nonetheless


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 22, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I grew one of those WW ibl from paradise. The plant I had put out some dense frosty cherry vanilla nugs. Not quite what I expected from white widow but pretty dank nonetheless


Awesome, any idea if what you described is typical?


----------



## jwreck (Apr 22, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Just soaked these last night:
> Humboldt purple snow (CSI) x 2
> Big bad Bubba (CSI)
> Sugar black rose
> ...


wow first run and your not doing autos? lol jk - nice selections, good luck


----------



## Choo choo cpt (May 4, 2017)

I just germinated a few days ago.im growing some seeds from 10 yrs ago, My very on mix i cross breeded, but dont remeber the genetics.mystery weed lol


----------



## AjaxJonsin (May 5, 2017)

i'm germin' a greenhouse seeds super silver haze fem and 3 of their super lemon haze fem autos. i currently have 2 sweet seeds Jack47 autos and 3 Autoseeds Trans Siberian autos in the grow tent, harvesting in about a week. There's also a Bomb Seeds THC Bomb Fem Auto in there, about a month left for her i think. I've got a Big Buddha Buddha Tahoe mom and a Girl Scout Cookie (unknown) mom in the tent. AND THEN, i've got 2 cuts from my GSC growing in the back yard. Next round I've got Bomb Seeds Gorilla bomb fems and also their THC Bomb regs (for pollen and for a mom) and then some freebie "Laindon Lavender" from drchronic. For some reason though they only sent me half of my order and said nothing. I had to email them to find out what was up and they claimed that the credit card processor was not refunding them properly. How that has anything to do with sending me a half order after my full payment was processed, i have no idea. They refunded me what i was due fairly quickly. however i'm looking for a new bank that carries greenhouse seeds co and ships to the us; anybody know of any reliable fairly priced bank?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2017)

AjaxJonsin said:


> i'm germin' a greenhouse seeds super silver haze fem and 3 of their super lemon haze fem autos. i currently have 2 sweet seeds Jack47 autos and 3 Autoseeds Trans Siberian autos in the grow tent, harvesting in about a week. There's also a Bomb Seeds THC Bomb Fem Auto in there, about a month left for her i think. I've got a Big Buddha Buddha Tahoe mom and a Girl Scout Cookie (unknown) mom in the tent. AND THEN, i've got 2 cuts from my GSC growing in the back yard. Next round I've got Bomb Seeds Gorilla bomb fems and also their THC Bomb regs (for pollen and for a mom) and then some freebie "Laindon Lavender" from drchronic. For some reason though they only sent me half of my order and said nothing. I had to email them to find out what was up and they claimed that the credit card processor was not refunding them properly. How that has anything to do with sending me a half order after my full payment was processed, i have no idea. They refunded me what i was due fairly quickly. however i'm looking for a new bank that carries greenhouse seeds co and ships to the us; anybody know of any reliable fairly priced bank?


I mean there are better seedbanks then green house..

http://gloseedbank.com/seed-genetics/

Is a US based banks and is having a Liquidation sale currenrently. CSI has stock and inexpensive.


----------



## MetalHead75 (May 9, 2017)

Just popped:

Headbanger - Karma Genetics
Sour Power OG - Karma Squad Seeds
Glueberry OG - Dutch Passion
Grape OX - Rare Dankness


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 9, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 3929231


Shouldn't those humidity domes come off once the seed has broken ground?


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 9, 2017)

Currently germinating:

Strawberry Cookies (Connoisseur Genetics)
Sour Tangie (DNA or RP whatever)
Jabba's Stash (Bodhi)


----------



## littleflavio (May 10, 2017)

Havrnt grown in a year, Growing now: Black cherry dojo. California orangr. Purple fever. Hulkamaniac. Cluster funk. Strawberry cough. Tangie. Something has been pulling my seedlings from the pot, i already put it in the bird cage, still it got the black cherry dojo and purple fever and california orange. Not sure if its a mice, bird or cockroach. Whats left is doing well, then i will have to go through my jaws gear


----------



## tampee (May 10, 2017)

I see why the real OG's get banned we got a bunch of monkeys running the zoo. LMAO

Mango Haze
SSH
G13 Widow 
Critical Mass

Along with a whole lot of homegrown genetics. Fuck the seed game breed your own they always come out better. 

Just an F2 of any strain posted here will yield much better quality than anything listed in the entire thread because of one fact, selection.

Great to be back finally.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 10, 2017)

Bubba's girl said:


> Shouldn't those humidity domes come off once the seed has broken ground?


They have been off for quite a while now. Matter of fact they are now in 5 gallon buckets at the main grow space and doing awesome.


----------



## goldberg71b (May 10, 2017)

tampee said:


> I see why the real OG's get banned we got a bunch of monkeys running the zoo. LMAO
> 
> Mango Haze
> SSH
> ...


Grown them all. I didn't care for the MH. I was never able to finish a bowl or joint of it. Its the only weed I've ever rather not smoke that to have smoke it. Purely on taste! The patients loved it though. CM was to commercial for me. But if you want "bulk" your in the right neighborhood.

I wish I knew the answer to the original question. I've got a total of 16 strains from 2 breeders to try. Plus 10/13 strains from mr nice. I've pretty much only grown MNS seeds to date and after 5 years I decided I was tired of going steady and wanted to explore my options.


----------



## Barrie84 (May 12, 2017)

Popped 4x Blueberry F3 indica (dj short Original) made by a friend of mine, also popped 5x Twilight Princess x Super Silver Haze (own cross) and popped some Afganistan seeds from Herat this will be grown underneath the Dimlux 315w

Then popped 20 Very lemon Cindy F2 seeds ( Lemon Thai F3 xC99/Lemon Thai) that will be flowered underneath 1000w dimlux gonna be fun


----------



## AjaxJonsin (Jun 5, 2017)

Im looking to get a hold of their 1:1 THC:CBD strains. And I plan a breeding project for most if not all of what I got. I just need to get pollen but, haven't got a box for that yet...



Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean there are better seedbanks then green house..


----------



## Swampjack (Jun 5, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> Copperchem
> Jersey mike
> Candyland v2 x gb
> Seed run soon as finish chem dd x stardawg


How's your current grow doing? I will be starting mine soon. Any grow logs?


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 5, 2017)

Hell yeah my plants doing great. I just prdered another 250 watt cfl light too.im going to replace the two ufos with a another 600 watt led maybe a cobb r something amd i also have uv in there


----------



## Thai_Lights (Jun 6, 2017)

Garlic breath by thugpug and ordered some Tropicana trail by oni seed co. Garlic breath = gmo x mendobreath and the tropicana trail = chem trails x Tropicana cookies


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

Popped a couple Deep Dreams, LoungeRoom Lizards, SSDD F2's, and Gogi OG F2's!

edit: 5 for 5 germs all around, good job boys, even germed some in wood chip compost and sawdust, troopers


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

Only problem with ten beans i popped all them were female fucc. Im in desperate need of male pollen.i have some great genetics i wanna cross breed


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

Choo choo cpt said:


> Only problem with ten beans i popped all them were female fucc. Im in desperate need of male pollen.i have some great genetics i wanna cross breed


10 for 10, thats a lot of peoples dream lol. 
are you in canada or us or abroad, mate!?


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

Im in the united states. I wanna pop some more seeds but sacred of gettimg more females at the moment. Also turning 3 of my tuna kush into mothers.if the smoke is really top notch as they say it is. Im going into full production with them scrog. Tuna kush is from seed amd the rest is clones of blue cookies, gorilla glue, clemetine, dark star, afghooey,banana og and tahoe og


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

too bad there aren't MENS to go along with the FEMS in this here mj industry (all male seeds, for breeding purposes) hey @Choo choo cpt

guess you need pollen or male cutting if you're worried about female numbers getting higher

too bad this border is in our way I have extra males right now, sorry bro!


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

All man lol. What males do u have? Tie it to a ballon and float it over to me lol. Frankly 2 months too damn long for me for buds. Im going to but another tent and hopefully i could pull every month lol. Do u guys habe any suggestion for another led light. I was think another solarstorm 220 watt pr a vipraspectra 600 watt​


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

well I threw my CTF males out, my TPR males, and bubbas meltdown males, and kept my stinkiest and craziest looking ones.. so was left with this one Tight Dojo that just reaaaaaaaked (collected pollen) and now I'm collecting off the Pink Gravy thin leaf pops that is cheesy and mean smelling and stacking beautifully! tis our in house variety of the uber mean SLHz x Chernobyl!

as for lights, I've built my own for now, just had someone close build and design for me I should say, @DonPetro, saved the day there, thank Jah, but Tystikk had some extras that I was gonna buy down in CO that had remotes and covered about 2x4 to 2x5 feet each.. for $500 they will likely pay themselves off twice over each month. maybe reach out there.

its nice to get high quality components, the best one can from each country, and then build DIY to run them really gently and softly so they last and last and last, or get straight from the manufacturer and go to a high quality cat who likes high quality parts.. or if not, go to a cat who went straight to boss in the light world, and get something good that you can love for a long time

but I still use the old led from china it has its uses, I just wouldn't want anyone to have more than one really


----------



## greg nr (Jun 6, 2017)

I chopped a few good men last week (Bodhi and Ocean Grown). Worms are very happy. Too much trouble to ship though. I'm sure it is repeated hundreds of times a week. Just have to find local growers who are willing to share. I'd gladly give them away if anyone local wanted them.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

Lol nice. I was barely able to set my grow tent. I wouldnt dare think of building a light lol. I smell fire or electric shock lol


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

Thats great, i live in the hood. People r too damn lazy to grow their own shyt or too scared to say they grow. Our dispensaries are bs. Every clone i brought i had to nurse back to health. I really dont wanna spend 100+ dollars again hoping for a male plant lol out the pack.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

Choo choo cpt said:


> Thats great, i live in the hood. People r too damn lazy to grow their own shyt or too scared to say they grow. Our dispensaries are bs. Every clone i brought i had to nurse back to health. I really dont wanna spend 100+ dollars again hoping for a male plant lol out the pack.





Choo choo cpt said:


> Lol nice. I was barely able to set my grow tent. I wouldnt dare think of building a light lol. I smell fire or electric shock lol


blows my mind what ppl can teach themselves to learn..

&
man if you cant get some free seeds from somewhere in your country by the wknd I wanna know


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> blows my mind what ppl can teach themselves to learn..
> 
> &
> man if you cant get some free seeds from somewhere in your country by the wknd I Can send you some seeds homes, on de house, jus hmu on the gmail and we'll handle that.. pretty swamped right now and gotta catch up but yeah by Monday like I'm saying, by then I can guarantee some sent



Thanks alot dude. Ill defiently keep in touch. I just hate growing from seed takes too damn long. When i do get me another tent in 3 weeks or less, ill hit up. Then i will have the room to grow more plants. Im swamped atm.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

I cant stop cloning lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

Choo choo cpt said:


> I cant stop cloning lol


its a little less expensive (healthy) ailment than the bean buying bug!! lol


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

I have an ro sytem, but looks alittle complicated to set it up, would it b alrighjt if i gave my plants tap water for awhile as long as i let the chlorine leach out. Buying bottle water getting to damn expspensive


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2017)

Brah I ran into a similar issue of having to many females. I can't complain but seriously needed a male or two. Out of last 17 seeds only 2 males. I had a lot more males when the weather was cooler. Hope you find a male to pollinate with soon enough @Choo choo cpt then you can join us in the chuckers paradise thread.



Choo choo cpt said:


> I have an ro sytem, but looks alittle complicated to set it up, would it b alrighjt if i gave my plants tap water for awhile as long as i let the chlorine leach out. Buying bottle water getting to damn expspensive


I give them straight tap & have no issues running all organics.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Brah I ran into a similar issue of having to many females. I can't complain but seriously needed a male or two. Out of last 17 seeds only 2 males. I had a lot more males when the weather was cooler. Hope you find a male to pollinate with soon enough @Choo choo cpt then you can join us in the chuckers paradise thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I give them straight tap & have no issues running all organics.


When you have calmag problem what's your remedy fam.


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 6, 2017)

just popped 2 wonder woman from nirvana, and 1 misty kush. Got a small grow setup for now. So i only grow three girls at a time.


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> When you have calmag problem what's your remedy fam.


I've got some crab meal I amend & top dress with. Not sure how fast it breaks down when top dressing but seems to do the trick for my calmag hungry ISP Chem 91. Also I use Natures Nectar line & the Potassium bottle has soluble calcium. Another product I use is Sea-90 as foliar spray or soil drench, think that works well verses getting epsom salt.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 6, 2017)

little chamomile tea for the calcium win !

fresh coconut juice is great for cal mag too, among a host of other bene's


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> When you have calmag problem what's your remedy fam.


Cal mag nutrients. I would say they have it


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Brah I ran into a similar issue of having to many females. I can't complain but seriously needed a male or two. Out of last 17 seeds only 2 males. I had a lot more males when the weather was cooler. Hope you find a male to pollinate with soon enough @Choo choo cpt then you can join us in the chuckers paradise thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I give them straight tap & have no issues running all organics.



No whats funny about u say having more males at cooler temps, because my veg room was is in the high 80's lol


----------



## Roscko (Jun 6, 2017)

Next up to pop is some Lemon OG AF from Nirvana Seedbank. Its a nice mix of yummy Lemon Haze and potent OG Kush.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

drcoop69 said:


> just popped 2 wonder woman from nirvana, and 1 misty kush. Got a small grow setup for now. So i only grow three girls at a time.



Dude! I hope u the best of luck, i got the bomb white widow seeds from them 10 yrs ago but big bud was bs but it was big bud nice for a father


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

Ty don tesla for the info on cal mag and to sub for coconut juice. Away lot cheaper than cal mag lol


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jun 6, 2017)

Some rare dankness Scotts of had some just labeled dankonomics on it


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 6, 2017)

What is the genetics?


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 6, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> little chamomile tea for the calcium win !
> 
> fresh coconut juice is great for cal mag too, among a host of other bene's





Choo choo cpt said:


> Dude! I hope u the best of luck, i got the bomb white widow seeds from them 10 yrs ago but big bud was bs but it was big bud nice for a father


Yeah ive heard good and bad things about nirvana seeds this will be my first run with them but they are looking good so far. Thanks man


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 7, 2017)

i dont know if the temps accually have a dramatic effect on sex but i buy regular every time i get new seeds, temp in my seedling box stays between 79 and 83 degrees and i have only got one male out of 20 reg seeds. But thats not counting the bag seed. Hoping i keep this streek going though. What is the best way to store male pollen?


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 7, 2017)

drcoop69 said:


> i dont know if the temps accually have a dramatic effect on sex but i buy regular every time i get new seeds, temp in my seedling box stays between 79 and 83 degrees and i have only got one male out of 20 reg seeds. But thats not counting the bag seed. Hoping i keep this streek going though. What is the best way to store male pollen?



Years ago when i did manage to collect some pollen. I stored it in the freezer.


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ok cuz i got a hermy aos×chease quake that i want to keep going mostly bc shes so damn frosty just never. × pollenated anything before.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 7, 2017)

Its not hard . When u see a abundace of whit pistils on your female. Polinate way with a brush or put pollen in a bag and cover your girl and shake away


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 7, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> Popped a couple Deep Dreams, LoungeRoom Lizards, SSDD F2's, and Gogi OG F2's!
> 
> edit: 5 for 5 germs all around, good job boys, even germed some in wood chip compost and sawdust, troopers


awesome, I'm praying they're all fire!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just popped bubblegum breath, emerald city cookies, chocolate stardawg, orange cream, and glue sauce.


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Just popped bubblegum breath, emerald city cookies, chocolate stardawg, orange cream, and glue sauce.


 I like the way them emerald cookies and glue sauce sounds lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Just popped bubblegum breath, emerald city cookies, chocolate stardawg, orange cream, and glue sauce.


who's the breeder(s), if you can forgive my ignorance?


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> awesome, I'm praying they're all fire!!!


we have a team of testers organized now too, about a dozen people spread over 4 countries, 3 continents, including a local botanist, macro photographers, medical growers, and breeders /highly passionate enthusiasts, both organic and conventional- so a solid team and good well rounded test as promised! so far all fire germ rates


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 7, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> who's the breeder(s), if you can forgive my ignorance?


Bubblegum breath = gromer aka thugpug
Emerald city cookies = red eyed genetics 
Chocolate stardawg = dankonomics 
Orange cream = exotics genetics 
Glue Zauce = green fire genetics


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 7, 2017)

Purple animal kush x euphoric

Disco funk x huckleberry

Currently waiting patiently on the force pain control to pop. Heres to hoping


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 7, 2017)

_gawd u guys r making me jealous with these damn names lol


----------



## Choo choo cpt (Jun 7, 2017)

DonTesla said:


> we have a team of testers organized now too, about a dozen people spread over 4 countries, 3 continents, including a local botanist, macro photographers, medical growers, and breeders /highly passionate enthusiasts, both organic and conventional- so a solid team and good well rounded test as promised! so far all fire germ rates




Hey mr don tesla, if possible can i become a tester lol


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 7, 2017)

Choo choo cpt said:


> Hey mr don tesla, if possible can i become a tester lol


hmm
We can try make something happen! hmu via PM J'amigo


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 7, 2017)

Trying to find some alaskin thunder fuck but cant seem to find them on any sites that ship to the us.


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 8, 2017)

Choo choo cpt said:


> Its not hard . When u see a abundace of whit pistils on your female. Polinate way with a brush or put pollen in a bag and cover your girl and shake away


Cool thanks and all of the seeds should be either female or hermy right?


----------



## bobqp (Jun 10, 2017)

I grow in winter in greenhouses out in the rainforest I get a lot higher males usually 7 out of 10 are males from 8 different strains. Like tnr, kc33 , pineapple express. But in a few greenhouses I used colloidal silver on ghost train haze 1 ,trippy gorilla,gorilla bomb,black d.o.g, the m.o.b, critical super silver haze and made all female seed crosses. Always up for a swap in genetics


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 10, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg#4(Hammerhead)
Mothers milk x Iraqi(strayfox tester)
Chem x starfighter( strayfox tester)
2 starflight guava(bodhi)
Friend mix(cannaventure)


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 26, 2017)

I have narrowed it down to these. Now I gotta pick two... help!?!!!??!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 26, 2017)

So this happened today 2 of each seems to be my style


----------



## greencropper (Jun 27, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> View attachment 3967685
> 
> I have narrowed it down to these. Now I gotta pick two... help!?!!!??!


nice group, go the Spiked Punch + Cobra Lips! where'd you score the Sin gear from?


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 27, 2017)

Doing what's supposed to be an M1 from my area. And I'm trying to get a few clones of my revegged lady going (again).


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice group, go the Spiked Punch + Cobra Lips! where'd you score the Sin gear from?



Oregon Elite Seeds. Still has a couple Sin Mint crosses left.


----------



## higher self (Jun 27, 2017)

Got a lil veg space to start some new fems more sativas doms at that 

Prayer Pupil (Star Pupil x Prayer Tower)

Purple Paralysis (Lavender x Power Plant)


----------



## greencropper (Jun 27, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Oregon Elite Seeds. Still has a couple Sin Mint crosses left.


thanks, those Spiked Punch sound like an awesome cross!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thanks, those Spiked Punch sound like an awesome cross!


You can understand my dilemna in choosing then lol.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jul 2, 2017)

Bada bing bada boom


----------



## greg nr (Jul 6, 2017)

Just got some 1:1 high cbd strains. Figure I'll give those a try. Pennywise and hurkle from tga and one I got in an online fundraiser I can't remember the name of.

Upcoming run is already locked into ninja fruit, but the cbd's are up after those.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 6, 2017)

3 lucky charms 
4 more cowbell
4 space monkey
Looking for a special lady of each.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 18, 2017)

Not me personally, but my beans I'm sending off to my buddy to pop. He wants some new gear to try.


----------



## Huckster79 (Jul 18, 2017)

Accidental mix of my own gg4 and bubba kush. First time iv ever found mature seed in mine. 

I know nothing of genetics but id love her to have bubbas structure and glues effect...


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 19, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Just got some 1:1 high cbd strains. Figure I'll give those a try. Pennywise and hurkle from tga and one I got in an online fundraiser I can't remember the name of.
> 
> Upcoming run is already locked into ninja fruit, but the cbd's are up after those.


Do you have access to testing or plan on testing the cbd strains?
My problem is i dont so unless its a guaranteed cbd dom pheno im left with the smoke it and see what happens test method. So far the cbd strains have got me high meaning probably not as much cbd as im looking for.


----------



## greg nr (Jul 19, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Do you have access to testing or plan on testing the cbd strains?
> My problem is i dont so unless its a guaranteed cbd dom pheno im left with the smoke it and see what happens test method. So far the cbd strains have got me high meaning probably not as much cbd as im looking for.


I don't, but haven't looked into it. I might pop for a test to see what I end up with. Don't know if I can do that in my state.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 21, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3970918 Bada bing bada boom


Where did you get these? all of them sound like straight fire! Website?


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jul 21, 2017)

drcoop69 said:


> Trying to find some alaskin thunder fuck but cant seem to find them on any sites that ship to the us.


See if you can find a pack of Thunder Wookie from Bodhi. Anything Bodhi touches is awesome

I just started some GG4 x Durban testers from Hazeman.


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 23, 2017)

Doing some Grimm mix freebies right now, with either apollo 11 or killer queen next... Can't decide!


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 23, 2017)

i got a dozen Gorilla Bubble & dozen ruby reds going  put these in water tonight gonna be a couple weeks behind the GB&RR \/\/


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 23, 2017)

It's a tough decision.. 
Jamoka
Calico Queen
Garlix
Cackleberry
Chinook Haze
Dynamite Diesel
Golden Nugget
Texas Butter
Copper Chem
Cocoa Puffs
Giger
Friction


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 24, 2017)

I've heard good things about jamoka. Very tough choice indeed haha. 
I usually try to vary the types of strains I'm running each grow. That best helps me decide what to choose


----------



## drcoop69 (Jul 24, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> See if you can find a pack of Thunder Wookie from Bodhi. Anything Bodhi touches is awesome
> 
> I just started some GG4 x Durban testers from Hazeman.


Cool thanks man, I've read nothing but good things about bodhi, so I think I will give them a try. Got two beautiful ladies about to go into flower now and six girl scout clones in veg so it's about time to do some ordering.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 24, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I've heard good things about jamoka. Very tough choice indeed haha.
> I usually try to vary the types of strains I'm running each grow. That best helps me decide what to choose


I think I'm going to start with Copper Chem. I'm probably just going to run down the list a pack at a time, making F2s of each. It'll take me at least 3 years just to get through that list I posted, and I have more than that... they were just the ones I could recall.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 24, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I think I'm going to start with Copper Chem. I'm probably just going to run down the list a pack at a time, making F2s of each. It'll take me at least 3 years just to get through that list I posted, and I have more than that... they were just the ones I could recall.


I want to know more about texas butter...please.

Also you guys seem like experts. Ive never had "name brand weed" lmao, best way I can describe it. Plenty of "good street smoke" though. One strain I did come across that I could verify was Mob Boss. Was frosty.

Anyway, take me on a weed journey. I can only do autoflowers and feminized seeds because of my situation. And only 2 at a time really because I am growing just for me. Please help, im overwhlemed lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> i got a dozen Gorilla Bubble & dozen ruby reds goingView attachment 3983351 View attachment 3983352 put these in water tonight gonna be a couple weeks behind the GB&RR \/\/View attachment 3983353


Pop those Bad Dawg freebies when you get a chance. That Starfighter f2 x lbl is a great cross.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 24, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> I want to know more about texas butter...please.
> 
> Also you guys seem like experts. Ive never had "name brand weed" lmao, best way I can describe it. Plenty of "good street smoke" though. One strain I did come across that I could verify was Mob Boss. Was frosty.
> 
> Anyway, take me on a weed journey. I can only do autoflowers and feminized seeds because of my situation. And only 2 at a time really because I am growing just for me. Please help, im overwhlemed lol.


If you're into autos check out mephisto genetics.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 24, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> I want to know more about texas butter...please.


I haven't grown it out yet... it's Banana Kush x Stardawg

You can find more info on the strain here:

https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/greenpoint-seeds/products/banana-kush-x-star-dawg


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> I want to know more about texas butter...please.
> 
> Also you guys seem like experts. Ive never had "name brand weed" lmao, best way I can describe it. Plenty of "good street smoke" though. One strain I did come across that I could verify was Mob Boss. Was frosty.
> 
> Anyway, take me on a weed journey. I can only do autoflowers and feminized seeds because of my situation. And only 2 at a time really because I am growing just for me. Please help, im overwhlemed lol.


There are good choices for fem and auto still. As tange said mephisto is good for auto, there are a ton of good choices for fem. Most us banks sell packs... If you want single seeds of fem you will probably need to shop overseas seed bank. DNA Skywalker og treated me well for single fem seed


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 25, 2017)

Gonna pop
3x chemstar 
3x Kirkwood og
Once my bubblegum diesel are finished. Couple months out


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gonna pop
> 3x chemstar
> 3x Kirkwood og
> Once my bubblegum diesel are finished. Couple months out


Chemstar from Top Dawg? Got a pack myself so hell yeah run them!!


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> There are good choices for fem and auto still. As tange said mephisto is good for auto, there are a ton of good choices for fem. Most us banks sell packs... If you want single seeds of fem you will probably need to shop overseas seed bank. DNA Skywalker og treated me well for single fem seed



No not single single seeds. Just 3 really, but if I can only get a pack of 5 then ill do it. 

Im mainly looking for specific strains that I could grow in the autoflower and feminized categories. 

For example, "Virgin, you have got to try Pineapple Express. Its just so tasty and good, you wont be disappointed". Just so many strains and since ive never had "name brand weed" I was hoping to hear some "must trys" for a person like me.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 25, 2017)

bcbd the purps 10 regular seeds,
grand daddy purps by kens estates 8 reg seeds,
bcbd ultimate purple reg 2 seeds,
th seeds dark star 2 fem seeds,
ace seeds panama(red) 1 fem seed,
seedsman white widow 3 reg seeds,
1 ultimate purple 3 weeks old in veg, 4 grand daddy purple, 1 dark star, 1 panama, 3 white widow,, all up and in veg...none of the purps ever popped,, 26 seeds put down, 10 plants,, less than 50% success...l very unhappy,, i had better get so0me killer moms out of the 10 that are up.....

5 fem white lable purple bud,,, all popped, put in 1inch rock wool cubes,, none came up,, turned black and look dead....31 seeds, 10 plants,,,, 1 out of 3.. seeds are 4 years old but were all kept in a fridge w silica,, i know seed germinate rates drop after a few years,, but come on!!!!!!


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> No not single single seeds. Just 3 really, but if I can only get a pack of 5 then ill do it.
> 
> Im mainly looking for specific strains that I could grow in the autoflower and feminized categories.
> 
> For example, "Virgin, you have got to try Pineapple Express. Its just so tasty and good, you wont be disappointed". Just so many strains and since ive never had "name brand weed" I was hoping to hear some "must trys" for a person like me.


Go with fems & learn how to train them to keep them short. Get some fems from CSI Humboldt, Inspecta has some quality gear. If you have to have an autoflower then check this out. You want named brand weed well Cookies is still one of the trendiest & it's actually pretty good smoke though yields are low.

https://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/girl-scout-cookie-autoflower-5f

https://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/girl-scout-cookie-autoflower-5f


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 25, 2017)

6 x DarkHorse Genetics GG#4 S1 just made it to the sacred "Red Sipper Cups" for germination.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Go with fems & learn how to train them to keep them short. Get some fems from CSI Humboldt, Inspecta has some quality gear. If you have to have an autoflower then check this out. You want named brand weed well Cookies is still one of the trendiest & it's actually pretty good smoke though yields are low.
> 
> https://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/girl-scout-cookie-autoflower-5f
> 
> https://oregoneliteseeds.com/products/girl-scout-cookie-autoflower-5f


Well I said autos because of the quick turnaround so I can start smoking my own ASAP. I figured I would plant 2 and LST since you really cant mainline or anything with autos, from what I hear.

Then after that harvest, plant some FEMS and do some mainlining. Thats the plan anyway. Ive been looking at cookies but one question i have is, is a FEM seed grown plant "better" than an Auto? and if so, I was going to wait to try something like cookies through a FEM seed. 

Im a self proclaimed connoisseur. But I want to have my first as a quick turnaround, like i said earlier. 

IDK if this makes sense to anyone lmao. It does in my head.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 25, 2017)

J2M3S said:


> 6 x DarkHorse Genetics GG#4 S1 just made it to the sacred "Red Sipper Cups" for germination.


Dark horse cherry Wonka was some fire


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> Well I said autos because of the quick turnaround so I can start smoking my own ASAP. I figured I would plant 2 and LST since you really cant mainline or anything with autos, from what I hear.
> 
> Then after that harvest, plant some FEMS and do some mainlining. Thats the plan anyway. Ive been looking at cookies but one question i have is, is a FEM seed grown plant "better" than an Auto? and if so, I was going to wait to try something like cookies through a FEM seed.
> 
> IDK if this makes sense to anyone lmao. It does in my head.


Ok cool I know exactly what you mean. Ditch the auto's and don't look back lol. You will have to look around but not many cookie fems in stock.


----------



## Virgin Thumb (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> Ok cool I know exactly what you mean. Ditch the auto's and don't look back lol. You will have to look around but not many cookie fems in stock.


lol ok. Could you educate me, or point me to as why autos suck...

Ive seen some around. A lot overseas. I might have to order overseas. IDK


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Dark horse cherry Wonka was some fire


Can you tell me about Cherry Wonka fam. I have a pack.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gonna pop
> 3x chemstar
> 3x Kirkwood og
> Once my bubblegum diesel are finished. Couple months out


I germed 4 Kirkwood Ogs awhile back but they were males 
I keep thinking I should try to fit a few more beans in the next round.
That Chemstar should be really good as well. I'll keep an eye out any reports you have about these


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jul 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Can you tell me about Cherry Wonka fam. I have a pack.


It's fire! taste kinda sweet and earthy gas , I would definitely run it again she was easy to grow and she grows quick one of the best I've grown so far if not the best.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I germed 4 Kirkwood Ogs awhile back but they were males
> I keep thinking I should try to fit a few more beans in the next round.
> That Chemstar should be really good as well. I'll keep an eye out any reports you have about these


I've read nothing but good reviews on that Kirkwood. Fuel pine kerosene with lemon ontop from what I've read. You should make room for a couple beans! 
Yeah I ended up with all bubblegum crosses this run so next I want chem and og. Chemstar should be niiice. Grabbed a backup pack of them. Should still be a couple in stock at cannabean


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jul 26, 2017)

Hmm I just put some old school skunk x pre solviet Afghan in flower nextbuo something I'm calling the unknown because well I don't know what it is after that some Scott's og, and after that got some strawberry banana on the way


----------



## Breedingbull (Jul 27, 2017)

Green crack from Robert Bergman is about three weeks into flower smells are awesome it's like sweet lemon pledge but then sometimes is a very berry cereal smelling and they filled out fast the sour d is eh tbh kinda citrus at first but finishes are a little bitter to me fast growing plant same as green crack I think it's the f1 vigor but I wouldn't do again just put dark horse kings banner in the ground and I have karma og coming and haute gentique raspberry dosido and they threw in 3 free strawberry sherbet seeds I'm gonna be very busy this fall and winter


----------



## Breedingbull (Aug 20, 2017)

Just want to say for the record that the sour diesel is in fact dank as shit I was very bias as a noob would expect Chem funk from overseas but sour d is the dank guys its real sour smelling with hints of citrus just no diesel Very unique this is the sour this Pheno has fire red ass hairs if you can see them it was a bushy little plant with low buds compared to the canopy this is green crack the bud structure is wild really and smells are the exotic lemon not the generic kind a lot of bud is having now a days


----------



## Moldy (Aug 20, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Simple enough............what ya popping?
> 
> I'm gonna be dropping 10 'PK x Livers' from Breeders boutique, 10 'SSDD' from Bodhi and 6 'Satori x Purple bullrider' from feck knows where(if anyone does, I'd like to know), this weekend. I want 10-12 females to go into the main flower room and a few males for a bit of chucking and making F2's


I just popped:
2 - DelaHaze
4 - Money Makers
2 - Slymers S1 (looking for that golden ticket but not too confident with 2 seeds lol)

For my small med grow.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 20, 2017)

a couple space monkeys
a few astrochimps
some moonshines ghosttrain haze
a couple ninja fruits
a few black triangles...


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2017)

Virgin Thumb said:


> Well I said autos because of the quick turnaround so I can start smoking my own ASAP. I figured I would plant 2 and LST since you really cant mainline or anything with autos, from what I hear.
> 
> Then after that harvest, plant some FEMS and do some mainlining. Thats the plan anyway. Ive been looking at cookies but one question i have is, is a FEM seed grown plant "better" than an Auto? and if so, I was going to wait to try something like cookies through a FEM seed.
> 
> ...


Assuming you are growing indoors, Photo is just as fast as autos if you want it to be. You control the light cycle, so as soon as it's sexually mature, you can make it flower.. In general terms photos are usually better smoke than autos. But autos are getting better all the time. Also a lot of good semiautomatics on the market these days. That is a photo/auto cross that retains the auto genetics. Lots of outdoor guys with shitty fall weather are growing them now. With long hours of light, you can veg them past sexual maturity to get some size, but they will flower as soon as they are put outside.

I would go with the fems, but veg them an extra week or two. The extra smoke will be worth the wait.

As far as strain, I'm a big fan of Cindy's Blue Cheese. Never grown it myself, but a buddy gifted me some, and it was top shelf. I did grow out a few of the seeds. I called them Ass Cheese {Donkey Kong X CBC}. It's pretty good too, but growing in the woods, it's hard to match back yard grown.


----------



## greg nr (Sep 5, 2017)

Just drowned some pennywise from TGA. My plan is to pollen chuck them to F2's if I get a strong male. Then I'll phenohunt down to find a keeper. It will chew up plant count, but the strain seems good.


----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2017)

My Poly Shunk 1 {triangle kush cookies X nightcap X sinmint X Shit/Skunk melted down and I had to chop early. I did get a couple hundred seeds, so I'll be popping a few of them {poly Shunk 1 X poly Shunk 1} on the 20th of this month. That is the next good above ground planting day.


----------



## XipXipXoom (Sep 10, 2017)

Eskobar BlueBerry x Amnesia Haze and GG#4 bagseeds


----------



## morgwar (Sep 12, 2017)

Running karma og, 413 chem, chem91#12, shit, cannatsu X silver buster now. Will be running bohdis ssdd, greenthumb ecsd, and jack the ripper that as well as a sh!t ton of 91 chem#12 fwd in December


----------



## stnr420 (Sep 13, 2017)

Ripper seeds old school, fuel og....dinafem purple kush, blue cheese......cant wait!


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2017)

I had to chop my Triangle Kush Cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk early, but got lots of IBL seeds. I will be putting some in soil this week for a fall/winter seed test.

I did shorten the name to Poly Shunk 1.


----------



## GreenSanta (Sep 16, 2017)

reggae seeds - Respect
reggae seeds - Revolution
reggae seeds - O'haze Red
tga - cuvee


soon will be germinating

bodhi - granola funk
bodhi - neroli91
bodhi - strange brew
bodhi - elfinstone


----------



## Craigson (Sep 16, 2017)

Sprouted the following:
2x Bodega Bubblegum- Greenpoint
1x DeathStar- bagseed
1x Gods Green Crack -bagseed
1x Green Crack Fem- G13
1x Gigabud Fem- G13


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 10, 2017)

just a few of each


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 10, 2017)

bogglegum

last time i grew bogglegum was 2003 or 4.

actually dropped them last Sunday. All 4 came up !!!!


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 10, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> bogglegum
> 
> last time i grew bogglegum was 2003 or 4.
> 
> actually dropped them last Sunday. All 4 came up !!!!


Still have yet to ever grow or knowingly sample BOG...shame too solid genetics....that and I hunt for quick finishing males, shoulda been a no brainer by now...


----------



## cindysid (Nov 10, 2017)

Copper Chem 

I popped 3 and they all came up but one was killed by a cutworm. Hoping I get a female from the other two.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

dabby duck said:


> Still have yet to ever grow or knowingly sample BOG...shame too solid genetics....that and I hunt for quick finishing males, shoulda been a no brainer by now...



no doubt BOGs genetics are solid. i haven't ever grown his Sour Bubble, and that will happen in 2018...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 11, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Copper Chem
> 
> I popped 3 and they all came up but one was killed by a cutworm. Hoping I get a female from the other two.


lol, just looked up Copper Chem (so many strains today !!!!)

Sounds dangerous


----------



## Sailormoses (Nov 11, 2017)

5 Grape Ape,5 Purple Lamborghini,5 Bubblegum,5 Big City Lights,5 WWxBanana OG


----------



## too larry (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm done planting for my Spring crop. I will have to wait on crosses I make this season to know what I'll be popping for full season's.


But my last planting was October 24th, 25th and 26th. {I cheated and looked at my grow notes} I did eight strains, plus a couple of tray jumpers.

Gorille de Raisin 
Powernap X Sinmint Cookies X GdR
(Afghani X Shit/Skunk) X (PN X SMC X GdR)
Ass Cheese 
(Blue Shiva X Blue Shark) X Ass Cheese
(Blue Shiva X Blue Shark) X (PN X SMC X AC)
Big & Stinky X Chicken Pen 1 
The Finger



Had sprouts from everything but The Finger and maybe the BS X BS X PN X SMC X AC, and don't hold me to the last one.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 9, 2017)

I moved another Powernap X Sinmint Cookies X Gorille de Raisin X Poly Shunk 1.5 {triangle kush cookies X Nightcap X Sinmint X Shit/Skunk} sprout to the screen room yesterday. There are 3-4 more pots with Shit/Skunk cross seeds that might still come up. But that is the last of the fall/winter crop. The next seeds I pop will for for next year's full season crop.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 9, 2017)

just dunked some bodhi appalacian super skunk (mass super sunk x appachia).


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 11, 2018)

Bumping my old thread, cos I'm 'at it' again.......
 
At the back, testing some of my 'fem' pollen chucks, 5 each of the following. Space Monkey S1's, Space Monkey x Deepdreams(SSDD x Fat Purple), Cackleberry x Space Monkey & Cackleberry x Deepdreams

 
All the younger one's, dropped on Saturday are going to a mate who grows great bud, but is a serial seed killer, so I've just gotta get em' going, then he's away, 7/7 LVTK & 5/8 Hibernate's, so far.

 
+ 2/12 Elephant stompers with 2 more just showing their arched stems, not given up hope on the rest yet, just think these are slower starters


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Pop those Bad Dawg freebies when you get a chance. That Starfighter f2 x lbl is a great cross.


nice, got a pack of these in the vault, what was the stretch and flower time like?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> nice, got a pack of these in the vault, what was the stretch and flower time like?


I germed mine in early spring last yr. I cant recall the flower time but my guess is less than 65 days. Any longer and I would've taken note.
They only stretched about 2x. The buds had good consistency and lots of frost. Terps were sharp and lemony. The potency is what really made these stand out though. Its very cerebral, hits behind the eyes and settles into a nice stoney buzz. 

I didn't take many notes and wish I could remember more but this was def. a stand out among several grown that round. 

If you check the Bad Dawg thread there might be some pics and I think others had grown theirs around the same time I did so probably more info.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## mjw42 (Oct 11, 2018)

2 - Golden Coast (Manic x The Lemon) FEM
2 - Dominion C99/Straw Diesel FEM
5 - Snow High Purple Mexican Thai - DUDS.  
5 - CCS Dirty Fantasy. All popped and several above ground.

My FEM's are up above ground as of yesterday. The Snow Highs are duds. Second 5-batch I've gone through. Eff SHS!


----------



## mastrmasn (Oct 11, 2018)

Peakseeds blueberry.


----------



## deej2 (Oct 11, 2018)

Some combo of Katsu's Wonder(William's Wonder x Bubba Kush)fem, Useful Seeds Double Dipped Strawberries(Chocolate Covered Strawberries x Chocolate Thai)fem, Useful Seeds White Lotus x Genius Thai Extreme, and Bad Dawg's BK30 x Three Headed Dragon. I need more room. And light, and time and money and.....


----------



## Houstini (Oct 12, 2018)

More goji for f2s


----------



## athomegrowing (Oct 13, 2018)

White Rhino x Super Cookies


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 13, 2018)

Jabbas Stash and Grape 13 hit the dirt. 
I have a Sugar Black Rose in veg and a Strawberry Sour D in flower.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Jabbas Stash and Grape 13 hit the dirt.
> I have a Sugar Black Rose in veg and a Strawberry Sour D in flower.


Luv me sum J Stash.. deserves to be talked about more.. I think Ive gotta few of the SBRs from freebies a while back.. keep us posted


----------



## too larry (Nov 7, 2018)

I found a sack of BOG Life Star that had a few f2 seeds in it. I might just see what they will do. Also have some of the Jack Shit that I need to use.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 7, 2018)

Blackberry Gum (any day now, assuming it gets here?)


----------



## Houstini (Nov 7, 2018)

Wedding cake x gdp, personal cross. Wasn’t planning on it but I think I let them mature a bit too long, some were cracked with tails showing when I cut the last branches down the other day. Oops, if I’m gonna grow them Its gotta be now. Handful in solo cups above dirt today.


----------



## GUN1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Platinum valley, sugarcane (in-house genetics)
Chocolate rain (Esko)
Ssh f2 (?)
Goji og x nl f2, greedos stash f2 (Bodhi)
Face off og bx2 (archive)
Train wreck s1 (jaws)
Urkle berry 2 (cannaventure)
Neviles haze f2 (mr nice)


----------



## Bodean (Nov 8, 2018)

Popped some crosses I made and a few others.
1. Raspberry Boogie x Blood Rose
2. Pineapple Mayhem x Blood Rose
3. Green Avenger x Genius thai x Apollo11
4. Useful : Chocolate Diesel 
5. Useful : Double Dipped Strawberries
6. Crockett : Tangie
7. Crockett : Sour Plums
8. THSeeds : French Macaroons


----------



## DangerDavez (Nov 8, 2018)

Giving Jordan of the Islands a try this time around. Trying out:
Gods Prime Glue (god bud x bigworm 6969's prime glue (loctite x Prime crystal))
Gods Dosi Pie (God Bud x In house Genetics Dosi Pie (Dosidos x velvet pie))
Black Garlic (Blackberry Kush x Thug Pugs Garlic Breath (Mendo breath x GMO))

Every seed popped and I vegging extremely quickly.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 8, 2018)

Blueberry Shortcake from Cannarado (Blueberry x Grape Pie bx). I’ll pop something else with it, I’m not sure what yet. I have Blue Magoo bx2 and OTM, both of those are front runners at the moment


----------



## Kami Samurai (Nov 8, 2018)

KMGenetics Grand Master Tahoe & Grand Master Tahoe x White Cream. Just popped some Top Dawg Star Dawg F2s as well.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 8, 2018)

Slymeball (Doc's Dank Seeds)
GG4 x Shoreline bx (Shoreline Genetics)
Orgi F2 (Brisco's Bargain Beans)
Deadhead Og (Nature Farm Genetics)
probably test some chucks I am making as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Blueberry Shortcake from Cannarado (Blueberry x Grape Pie bx). I’ll pop something else with it, I’m not sure what yet. I have Blue Magoo bx2 and OTM, both of those are front runners at the moment


That would be neat to see how those 3 strain compare in terms of terps. A blueberry buffet!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

Kami Samurai said:


> KMGenetics Grand Master Tahoe & Grand Master Tahoe x White Cream. Just popped some Top Dawg Star Dawg F2s as well.


I ran KMogs Grand Master Tahoe. Good weed, easy grow.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That would be neat to see how those 3 strain compare in terms of terps. A blueberry buffet!


I also have a bunch of Jelly Pie f2s. I’m thinking about crosses I’d like to try.


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 9, 2018)

Dinafem Purps#1 and Dinafem Remo Chemo


----------



## dabby duck (Nov 9, 2018)

Aliens on Moonshine X Alien Kush

Looking for LVPK leaners


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

They're already underway:
2 @Useful Orange Cookies x Chocolate Diesel
1 ea of CV - new Pure Raspberry Kush, Cheap Thrills, Arcata Ghost
2 IHG Rainbow Cookies [ always reliable good smoke ]
4 GPS Hibernate


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Luv me sum J Stash.. deserves to be talked about more.. I think Ive gotta few of the SBRs from freebies a while back.. keep us posted


So I killed all the jabbas. I have a SBR and grape 13 in veg. I’m about to harvest a strawberry sour d. Small buds, but pretty sure that’s my fault. I’ll post pics in the SSD thread


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 10, 2018)

Cannarado Grape Sundae 
Sundae Driver x Grape pie 

Symbiotic Purple Punch 

Whatever Thug Pug I can get my hands on hopefully “ ghost breath”


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 15, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Blackberry Gum (any day now, assuming it gets here?)


Got to N.E. in just 10 days, came with some freebies too, all for under 18 bucks including shipping, so far so good on Seed Stockers
*
 *


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Jabbas Stash and Grape 13 hit the dirt.
> I have a Sugar Black Rose in veg and a Strawberry Sour D in flower.


I grew JS and SBR a couple yrs ago. Both stellar. 
That SBR practically grew itself.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Banana Kush S1's
TK91 S1's
Lemon Crash fems
NYC Copper
Bad Dawg SoCalMast x LBL

looks like some good germs on everything cept bad dawgs. Got twisted and somehow got two of @Amos Otis NYC Coppers in one hole. Tried to gently pry apart, survivial of the fittest I reckon.


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 19, 2018)

Big sale at Nirvana this week, I'm getting White Rhino and I might get the Papaya too


----------



## Heathen Raider (Nov 27, 2018)

Growing Dutch Passion Mazar and TGA the Void right now, next run will be God Bud from Jordan Of the Islands and Chemo also from JOTI .


----------



## Houstini (Nov 27, 2018)

If only I could decide. It’s gonna be a fun year, I’m about a month out on the next round. Almost time to pin down a shortlist. Got some of my outdoor chucks and a nice little stash, somewhere in that disorganized box I know where the fire can be found!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2019)

Next bean popping will be: 

5 roasted garlic margies by cannarado 

5 bodega bubblegum by gps

and either a couple copper chem f2s or iron horse. Want to find a nice chem influenced smoke. I'd like to run the cc f2s but man I'm intrigued with the iron horse since I still don't think I have seen a flower pic of it on the gps thread.


----------



## Dewin420 (Oct 25, 2019)

Mine are just starting to break ground
6 chocolate frosted sherbert (regs) honest genetics
1-master kush (I49)fem
1-blueberry (I49)fem
1-do-si-dos (I49)fem
1-Wedding cake (I49)fems
Also carrying on a variety of single strain clones. 
Is it a bad idea to grow a large variety of strains? Usually see most people grow all the sameones .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2019)

It can be more work since strains all grow at different rates but you should be good.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 25, 2019)

Just dropped 4 autos in the last week: LSD-25, Seedsman NL and Alaskan Purple, and a Nurple from Magic and Ronin. Probably halfway through this grow, I'll add another tent with 8 more autos, then about the time those are done, I'll have finished building out a space for photoperiod runs too. I have a shit ton of genetics in my library, so no telling what I'll throw down then, but there will definitely be some Mephisto and more Binary Selections in the bigger auto tent. I've got some Mandalorian and Stitch regs too, so I'd like to do an auto seed run at some point if anything really sticks out at me while running one plant each of a bunch of different autos. I will say that I have been pleasantly surprised with the vigor and potency of Seedsman autos thus far; the two Miniguns that I ran last time were on par with the best photoperiod AK-47. Two very different phenos structurally, but the smoke was the same on both. The Strawberry Cheesecake auto from them was a resin machine. Too heavy to the indica side for my preference but definitely good bedtime smoke and the flavor got really interesting (in a good way) with a little bit of cure.


----------



## too larry (Oct 26, 2019)

Sleepy Ass Blues Boggle. 

[(Ass Cheese {cindy's blue cheese x donkey kong} x Sleepy {powernap x sinmint cookies}) x Blues {blue shiva x blue shark}] X BOG bogglegum.


----------



## mr. childs (Nov 9, 2019)

leaving all the bodhi in the vault for awhile & opening up some mota/greenrebel packs : green gas, black swamp gas, swampgas bx1...


----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 9, 2019)

PPP
PK
WW
WW-MAX
Along with some OG Raskal beans


----------

